# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Vendet arabe dhe perendimi

## Eni

Albasoul  
President
Posts: 1114
(12/1/01 1:17:21 am)
Reply | Edit | Del All 
Community Supporter
 Politika e Perendimit ndaj Botes Arabe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nje teme e tille qe hapur nga fisnik, qe si gjithmone i shikon zhvillimet me syzet e nje fondamentalisti. Temen e tij qe kish marre vetem komente ofenduese ne adrese te tij e hodha ne kosh te plehrave te forumit dhe rihapa te njejten teme pasi eshte me te vertete me interes. Pyetja per diskutim shtrohet:

Cila duhet te jete politika qe Perendimi duhet te ndjeki ndaj Botes Arabe pas 11 Shtatorit?

Cila duhet te jete qendrimi i Botes Arabe ndaj Perendimit dhe US ne vecanti, ne luften e saj kunder terrorizmit?

Ftoj gjithe ata qe kane kapacitetin dhe informacionin e duhur te diskutojne ne kete teme. Te tjeret mund te lexojne pasi te gjitha komentet pa substance dhe replikat subjektive do te fshihen.



niku01
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 55
(12/1/01 10:45:10 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Keto jane vertete pyetje shume interesante. Sot do i pergjigjem vetem te pares.
Cila duhet te jete politika qe Perendimi duhet te ndjeki ndaj Botes Arabe pas 11 Shtatorit?

Politika e perendimit ndaj botes arabe ne kete moment duhet te jete shume e kujdesshme. Te gjithe (me mire te them shumica) e dime qe lufta qe beri USA keto muajt e fundit ishte kunder terrorrizmit dhe besoj se shumica do te bien dakort me mua kur them se si shtete arabe qe i kane dhene mbeshtetje terrorrizmit kane qene edhe Iraku se bashku me Pakistanin. Iraku sic e dime zoterohet nga Sadam Huseini i cili eshte nje diktator qe ne fillim te dhjetevjecarit qe kaloi pati lufte me ameriken dhe si i tille ai patjeter ka lidhje me Osama Bin Laden. Eshte e vertete qe kjo lidhje eshte e paqarte sepse nuk eshte provuar ndonjehere, megjithate te dy keta persona jane te tille qe do te jepnin gjithcka per te shkaterruar ameriken. Osama, besoj e ben kete thjesht sepse eshte nje fanatik fondamentalist mysliman, dhe si i tille sheh cdo aleate te Izraelit si armik, ndersa Sadam Huseini ka akoma ato dhimbjet e bombave qe USA ia dergoi peshqesh ne luften e Gjirit Persik. Shume myslimane, qofshin arabe apo jo, e kane ne maje te gjuhes te thone se si USA e shkaterroi Irakun, nga nje vend qe kishte "Prosperitet" ne nje germadhe te sotme. Une ama cuditem se si keta njerez harrojne se si vete Iraku kishte ndermend te shkaterronte Kuvajtin!!! Megjithate kjo eshte nje teme qe duhet diskutuar vecmazi. Nje vend tjeter te lindjes se mesme qe permenda se mund te jete duke mbeshtetur terrorrizmin eshte vete Pakistani. E dime qe Politika pakistaneze ishte pro amerikes megjithate duhet te kemi parasysh faktin se popullata pakistaneze ishte komplet kunder. Gjithashtu duhet te kemi parasysh se shumica e talibaneve jo-afgane ishin pakistaneze. Vete personi kryesor i talibanit: Mullah Omar, eshte pakistanez. 

Tani, perse i permenda keto vende? A po them une qe USA duhet te filloje luften edhe me ta??

JO, JO, dhe JO. Gjate gjithe kohes se luftes me talibanin, fondamentalistet jane munduar qe te mbushin mendjet e myslimaneve se kjo eshte lufte qe amerika ka hapur kundrejt fese islame. Ne qofte se USA hap lufte tjeter kjo do te shihet nga myslimanet si vertete nje lufte e USA kundrejt Islamit. E keqja eshte se Influenca e USA ne keto vende nuk ka qene shume efikase. USA per mendimin tim duhet te mundohet qe ngreje influencen e saj ne keto vende, dhe te mundohet qe ti "beje per vete" ne fjale te thjeshta. Zgjidhja eshte me lufte vetem kur te gjitha metodat politike kane falimentuar. Pra per mendimin tim USA duhet te mundohet qe te lidhet edhe me keto vende dhe ti afroje ndaj vetes, ne menyre te tille qe urrejtje te ushqyera nga persona si Osama Bin Laden te mos jene shume te suksesshme.

Me respekt, Niku! 

nga jugu
Deputet
Posts: 202
(12/2/01 12:07:11 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Nje pyetje
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Tema, pa dyshim eshte shume interesante e nuk ofrohet per spekulante fondamentaliste te tipit "fisnik", perkundrazi, meqenese jemi duke folur per nje nga permasat me te rendesishme te politikes se botes perendimore, sic jane mardheniet e saj me boten arabe, tema ne fjale kerkon njohuri te sakta e te faktuara !
E, meqense asnjeri prej nesh nuk eshte politikan i mirfillte e as ka kohen e predispozicionin e tepert te germoje neper arkiva sherbimesh te fshehta informacioni e as Bibloteken e Londres nuk ka ne dispozicion, do thoja se e vetmja menyre per te gjykuar e dhene mendime eshte ajo e analizimit te rezultateve et kesaj politike, te atyre qe duken pa ditur predispozicionin e ndermarrjes se tyre. Sic thote populli, nje e dime e tre s'i dime...
Ne kete kontekst, do drejtoja nje pyetje per te gjithe vizitoret e nderuar te ketij kendi te forumit (nxitoj te perjashtoj nga kjo kategori fondamentalistet, fanatiket e terroristet fjalamane qe mund te marrin shkas per ndonje replike; nuk dua te harxhoj kohe me te tille...). Pyetja eshte se pse SHBA gjate kohes se "Shtrengates se shkretetiret", kur rruga ishte e hapur per rrezimin kriminelit Hussein e makian ushtarake e tij e shkaterruar, ndaluan e nuk e cuan deri ne fund ate qe ndermoren e ta permbysnin nje here e mire ate diktator te felliqur e kriminel te popullit te vet ? Si ndikoi e do ndikoje ky faktor ne te ardhmen, aq me teper kur gjithmene e me shume po shtohen zerat qe kerkojne eliminimin e regjimit ne fjale, si hapin tjeter te domosdoshem ne luften kunder terrorizmit e sponsoreve te tij ? 
Ka shume ceshtje te tjera qe mund te lindin pyetje si kjo . Do thoja se nga pergjigja e kesaj mund te nxirrej nje perfundim me vlere ne lidhje me pragmatizmin e politikes perendimore ndaj botes arabe, dmth mbajtja e rrugeve te naftes te hapura ne cdo kohe, si dhe me perpjekjet per nje demokratizim te vertete te ketyre vendeve si e vetmja menyre qe afatgjate mund te zgjidhe problemet e te ndale gjenerimin e landenve te rinj...
Falemnderit e gjithe te mirat ! 

 Albasoul  
President
Posts: 1167
(12/9/01 6:00:38 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del 
Community Supporter
 Re: Politika e Perendimit ndaj Botes Arabe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 E thene me pak fjale, politika qe US duhet te ndjeke ndaj botes arabe duhet te jete e thjeshte dhe e kuptueshme per ata qe udheqein ne boten arabe, qofshin monarke, qofshin presidente, sheike apo presidente e diktatore si Hysein.

1. Ne ju ofrojme sigurine dhe bashkepunimin pa rezerva, per aq kohe sa nga ju hasim nje solidaritet jo vetem me fjale ne luften kunder terrorizmit.

2. Problemi i terrorizmit nuk duhet luftuar vetem nga Washingtoni por edhe nga vete qeverite e vendeve arabe. Ai nuk eshte me shqetesues per sigurine e US, por per sigurine e mbare botes perfshi edhe vendet arabe.

3. Washingtoni duhet te ofroje bashkepunimin e tij per zgjidhjen e problemeve ne lindjen e mesme, vetem nese vendet ne konflikt kane deshiren te bejne paqe, dhe heqin dore nga dhuna e dyanshme.

Politika e Perendimit duhet te jete agresive, dhe fushata kunder terrorizmit eshte nje mundesi e mire per te sjelle sigurine e stabilitetin e humbur ne boten arabe, dhe ne te gjitha pikat e nxjehta te globit.


ReEdD  
Moderator
Posts: 689
(12/10/01 8:34:05 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: Politika e Perendimit ndaj Botes Arabe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Politika e Perendimit eshte nje term teper e gjere nese shihet ne specifike, por qe pare ne aparence mund te konsiderohet koncept i drejte.
E them kete gje per vete faktin qe politika e jashtme e SHBA-se ndryshon kryekeput me ate te Europes. Britania e madhe si gjithmone mbetet ura lidhese.
Amerika si mjet kryesor te zgjidhjes se konflikteve dhe luftrave sheh perdorimin e forces, ndryshe nga Europa qe asnjehere nuk e kerkon nje gje te tille. Por kur behet fjale per terrorizem internacional etj gjera si keto politika e ketyre dy kontineteve njehsohet, megjithese mua shpesh here me duket si nje servilizem i disa shteteve europiane karshi SHBA-se.
Ne lidhje me temen ish-sekretari i shtetit amerikan Henry Kissinger e shpreh teper qarte se cilat jane tre rreziqet me te medha te SHBA-se dhe se si duhet te veprohet qe keto rreziqe mos te shperthejne ne kontradikta dhe konflikte.
Rrezikun me te madh per SHBA-na ai sheh rrezikun e fondamentalizmit islamik (keto i ka thene disa vite perpara atentateve). Prandaj edhe mua gjithmone me eshte dukur qe SHBA mbeshtet Izraelin, pikerisht per te dobesuar vendet arabe qe jane mbeshtetesit kryesore te fondamentalizmit islamik. Fitorja mbi terrorizmin (nese arrihet) do te jete fitorja e trete e madhe e Amerikes, pas asaj kundra nazizmit dhe komunizmit.
Dy rreziqet e tjera nuk kane rendesi ne kete teme.
Pra vetem dhuna dhe lufta mund te zhduke terrorizmin dhe per pasoje do te ndryshoje edhe politika perendimore karshi vendeve arabe qe sic dihet per arsye te nje bindje fetare te ndryshme nga kristianizmi jane pare gjithmone me mosbesim dhe me kalimin e kohes ky mosbesim ka kaluar neper kanale te tjera qe marrim forma dhe koncepte te ndryshme. E kam fjalen per kohet moderne dhe jo ato te mesjetes. 

enesi2000
Anetar i ri
Posts: 18
(12/12/01 12:52:30 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  re
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 reddi
ju thoni,apo kan then: "Rrezikun me te madh per SHBA-na ai sheh rrezikun e fondamentalizmit islamik (keto i ka thene disa vite perpara atentateve). "

dua ,nese mundeni,te me shpjegoni se çfar kuptimi i jepni fjales "fondamentalizem". 
pse kjo perdoret gjithmon para fjales "islam" ?

faleminderit 

shkodra13
Moderator
Posts: 174
(12/12/01 10:02:34 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  enesi
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 termi "fondamentalizem"nuk lind per ambjentin islam.Lind ne ambjentin protestant si mbrojtje e "fondamentave",pra themeleve,te protestantizmit ndaj modernizimit te fundshekullit XIX e fillimshekullit XX.Kjo ka ardhur deri ne ditet tona.Forma me e zbutur eshte konservatorizmi ne kundershtim me liberalizmin.Gjate shekullit XX,duke dalluar disa karakteristika te fondamentalizmit protestant,ky kategorizim eshte perdorur per levizje ne ambjentet e ebraizmit,induizmit,budizmit e islamit.Shpesh per fondamentalizmin islamik perdoret termi "islamizem".Pra sic e sheh fjala fondamentalizem nuk perdoret vetem para fjales "islamik".Ndersa per ambjente katolike perdoret termi "integrizem""integralizem",
Zakonisht fondamentalizmi eshte selektiv,ne kuptimin qe zgjedh disa aspekte te tradites per te mbrojtur e ve ne shenjester disa aspekte te modernizmit,ndan boten ne "ne" dhe "ato",perpiqet te quaje anetaret e vet si "te zgjedhur" kunder botes se "korruptuar",organizohet ne menyre autoritare,e ka shenja dalluese,simbole edhe te jashtem.Kjo ne vija te trasha.Sa te kem pak kohe do te postoj dicka me specifike. 

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 886
(12/13/01 5:19:15 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: enesi
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shkodra ka te drejte se koncepti fondamntalizime nuk ka te beje me islamin dhe se ka dhe fondamentalizma te tjere pervec atij islamik dhe ne rast se deshiron te lexosh nje diskutim shkencor permbi konceptin mund te shofish kete faqe ne gjermanisht.


www.uni-mainz.de/~gruensc...fund.html.


Problemi eshte ne se boten islame fondamentalistet jane marshim drejt pushtetit. Irani eshte shembulli me i mire i nje pushteti fondamentalist.

Shnet Anton!




shkodra13
Moderator
Posts: 176
(12/13/01 6:50:39 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Dy rryma
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Fondamentalizmi islamik (ose islamizmi) kryesisht ,per studiuesit,ndahet ne dy dege,me nje qellim te fundit te perbashket:krijimi i islamit unitar.Ndarja eshte ne strategji:
1-Krahu "radikal" ka te beje me islamizimin nga lart,me marrjen e zoterimin e pushtetit (Irani)
2-Krahu "neotradicionalist"perpiqet per islamizim nga poshte.Para synimit per marrjen e pushtetit,synon
shperndarjen e ideve fondamentaliste mes njerezve.
Me qe synimi perfundimtar eshte i njejte,shpesh keto ndryshime ne strategji sfumohen. 

Enip  
Moderator
Posts: 523
(12/17/01 4:01:58 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Cfare do behet me terroristet e kapur ne Afganistan?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 447
(12/11/01 9:55:29 am)
Reply | Edit | Del All Cfare do behet me terroristet e kapur ne Afganistan?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sikur e dini te gjithe kohet e fundit forcat e SHBAse kane arritur me kapjen e shume personave qe kishin lidhje me banden e terroristave te Talibanit. Si mendoni, si do te veproje USA ne kete rast? Dhe mos harroni se dhe shume te tjere ne kete grup jane forcuar nga forcat e talibanit qe te merrnin pjese ne banden e tyre. Me konkretisht do ta shikojme kur c'do gje do shkoje drejt normalitetit por thjesht per kuriozitet. -D^D- 

Shqiptar
Nder i kombit
Posts: 2370
(12/12/01 2:21:23 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Cfare do behet me terroristet e kapur ne Afganistan?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ata qe amerikanet i kane piketuar si "liderat e Talibanit" do ti nenshtrohen gjykatave ushtarake qe US ka ngritur pikerisht per kete pune. Keto gjykata do te gjykojne antaret e organizates terroriste, plus njerezit kryesore te Talebanit.

Ushtaret e thjeshte do te carmatosen dhe do tu kalohen autoriteteve ne Taliban. Ata qe do te kapen nga aleatet europiane, do te kalojne ne systemin e tyre gjyqesor, ose ne nje gjykate nderkombetare qe mund te hapin per kete qellim.



DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 468
(12/14/01 10:18:28 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Cfare do behet me terroristet e kapur ne Afganistan?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ne kete aksion merr pjese dhe Anglia, e cila nuk beson ne denimin me vdekje! Ne krahun tjeter USA e ka denimin me vdekje. Nese Anglia do kape me pare Ben Ladenin mendoni ju se do e dorezoje tek forcat Amerikane?? 

shkodra13
Moderator
Posts: 179
(12/14/01 11:12:31 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Cfare do behet me terroristet e kapur ne Afganistan?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nuk mendoj se BL do kapet (ose lihet) i gjalle,pasi do jete molle sherri.Mendoni sa here do kete rrembime e kercenime per lirimin e tij,sikur te ishte ne burg.Pra do vazhdonte te ishte i rrezikshem per njerezimin. 

DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 474
(12/14/01 1:02:56 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Cfare do behet me terroristet e kapur ne Afganistan?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bin Laden nuk eshte nje por eshte nje Bande e Tere.
Dhe te gjithe per mendimin tim duhet te trajtohen ne te njejten menyre. Nese do kete leshime ose privilegje per ca qe bejne sikur nuk kane patur dore ketu, do te kete perseri terror. Megjithate Bushi i ka dhene fuqi vetes se tij si Pres. i USAs qe vetem nese dyshon tek ndonje mund ta coje ne burg dhe ndoshta dhe ta vare para popullit, dhe ai,ajo nuk ka te drejten e mbrojtjes(nga avokati, ose te hedhet ne proces penal). 

gramoz
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 2
(12/15/01 3:02:45 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Cfare do behet me terroristet e kapur ne Afganistan?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
po me kujtoni disa thenie ne Kur'an.
Kur All-llahu i tha Musait (Mojsiut) ik te feraoni the beji te qarte per All-llahun si Krijus e Zotin e te gjitha botrave.Pasi shkoj Musai te Feraoni i tha e erdhe ti te na tregosh neve fen.Norri magjistaret e tij dhe ata i than o Musa te fillojm apo do te fillosh.Musa tha filloni ju.Filluan ata me magjit e tyre dretharake para syve te tjerve,gje e cila per Musain ishte dredhi dhe jo e ndikushme.Pasi erdhi radha Musait i tha All-llahu O Musa be mrekulli me shkopin qe ke ne dor,pasi beri nje mrekulli me ndihmen e All-llahut te gjith magjistaret e Firaonit ben sexhde.Than ne besojm ne Zotin e Musait.Firaoni u trondit dhe tha kush ju a tha kete te drejt,A nuk jam une zoti juaj,me i madhe. ndoqi firaoni me ushtrin e tij Musen dhe ata qe pranuan All-llahun nje per ti vrar.Kur dolen para detit ,Musai me grupin e tij kaluan permes tij,detit,kjo ishte mrekulli tjeter per Musain.firaoni dhe ushtria e tij u mbyt ne det.
Trupin e tij thot All-llahu e kemi ber shembull per ata qe do te vin me pas.
Shkoni ne Kairo,Egjipt,dhe do ta gjeni kete shembull edhe sot e kasaj dite. 


Edited by: Enip   at: 12/17/01 4:04:25 am

Enip  
Moderator
Posts: 524
(12/17/01 4:03:28 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Afganet u morren vesh
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 846
(12/5/01 6:41:32 am)
Reply | Edit | Del All Afganet u moren vesh
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nje lajm i gezuar ne kuadrin e luftes kunder terrorizmit amerikanet cliruan dhe popullin afgan nga nje rregjim mesjtar.


Mbas disa ditesh konference dhe nen ndikin e perendimt umoren vesh afganet per nje qeveri te perkohshme.

Ne qeveri do te kete dhe dy ministre gra.

Nje lajm i mirepritur nga te gjithe.

Shnet Anton!


DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 430
(12/8/01 10:34:50 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Afganet u moren vesh
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Amerikanet e cliruan Popullin Afgan por me shume Populli Afgan cliroi veten e tij, sepse ishin Afganet qe hyne te paret ne Kryeqytet, dhe forcat Amerikane u spostuan fare ne ato momente sepse kishin frike se mos do kishte ndonje pergjakje te rende dhe mos te gjindej ne kete mes. Dhe tani Afganet po i ndihmojne shume forcat e SHBAse.
D^D. 

Albasoul 
President
Posts: 1166
(12/9/01 5:55:30 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del 
Community Supporter
Re: Afganet u moren vesh
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Afganet duhet te jene mirenjohes Amerikaneve qe beri te mundur kthimin e lirise ne jeten e tyre. Nuk do te kete me taliban, nuk do te kete me persekutim dhe egzekutim te grave dhe femijeve. Sigurisht qe per nje vend si Afganistani, problemet jane aq te medha sa nuk di ku ta fillosh, por lajmi i gezueshem eshte se Perendimi dhe US nuk do te largohen kesaj here nga Afganistani pa i kthyer vendit stabilitetin politik, dhe nje financim global per rimekembjen e vendit.

Eshte me te vertete krim kur shikon ne ekranet e televizoreve qe ata njerez qe vdisnin nga uria, duhej te duronin edhe nje rregjim si ai i Talibanit.

----------


## Eni

enesi2000
Anetar i ri
Posts: 14
(11/28/01 2:19:38 am)
Reply | Edit | Del All Bota ne rrezik
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pas 12 vjetesh RUSIA kthehet te endra e saj e vjeter.
A perben rrezik per boten hyrja e saj ne Afganistan pa perqimin e SHBA?
A ishte gabim apo,mos llogaritje e sakt nderhyrja e SHBA ne Afganistan?
Si do te ndihet SHBA pas kercenimeve te tjera qe ka ber ndaj vendeve islame,e perkrahur apo, aleatet do ta len ashtu siç e lan jasht prej DNJ?
A mos eshte kjo qe po ndodh, nje fitore per sheriatit Islamik ,si rruga e vetme per zgjidhjen e problemeve boterore? 

Do tu lutashe te gjitheve qe te mos cenojm dinjitetin e njeri tjetrit por, te shfaqim frym bashkpunimi.
do te kerkoja qe ti permbahemi temes.
ju falendroj per bashkpunimin qe mund te jepni 

Edited by: Albasoul at: 11/30/01 2:12:13 am

nga jugu
Deputet
Posts: 199
(11/28/01 6:59:48 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Jo perballe, por perbri !
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Keshtu e percakton shqipja i nderuar Enes 2000 ate qe po ndodh ne Afganistan kohet e fundit. Nuk jane perballe njera tjetres superfuqite, si njehere e njekohe, jane ne bashkpunim te plote kunder rrezikut te perbashket qe e ka emrin terrorizem ! Sic thote populli "Nuk ka te mire pa te keqe e nuk ka te keqe pa te mire" Nqs mund ta perkufizojme si te mire kete qe po ndodh, ja dime per falemnderit Bin Landenit se me te vertete beri dicka qe as analistet me optimiste nuk e kishin parashikuar;
krijoi nje front te perbashket gjigand ku per here te pare ne historine njerezore gjenden ne te njejten llogore SHBA, Rusia, Kina, Gjeramnia, Franca,Birtania, Italia, Pakistani, India, Egjipti, Siria, Jordania, Arabia Saudite, Izraeli, Japonia, etj, etj, etj. Lashe ndonje pa permendur ? Me siguri ! Vure pak ne pune trurin e perpiqu te kujtosh o Enes, a e ke pare ndonjehere ne historine boterore kete shumngjyrshmeri politike, gjeografike, shoqerore, ekonomike e fetare te bashkuar kunder nje armiku te vetem ?? Une per vete, jo. 
E perballe saj do vendosja fondamentalizmin islamik, si qerrja e zgjedhur nga terroristet per te bere punen e tyre kesaj radhe... E do quaja tragjike gjendjen e besimit te mirfillte myslyman ashtu sic eshte kapelosur nga keta terroriste qe gjejne shesh me lule ne Afganistan e gjetke. Per sa kohe arabet nuk distancohen qarte e preras nga terrorizmi, demi qe i bejne doktrines se tyre eshte i pakthyeshem e me pasoja shume te renda per vete ata. Kur te mesojne se nuk e ka fajin gomari po samari, atehere mund te flasim per perparim shoqeror e emancipim. Kaq. Me te vertete goditja ndaj Amerikes eshte goditej ndaj gjithe botes, e Bin Laden e pasuesit e tij bene gabimin fatal te zgjojne nga "gjumi" gjigandin. Tani eshte koha te paguajne ! Uroj qe te gjithe te tjeret ta kuptojne se mjaft me shkuan mish per top ne duart e cdo "vellai" qe predikon shpetimin nga Allahu e te behen vegla qorre te tyre ! Mjaft me me viktima te pafajshme ! 

Albasoul 
President
Posts: 1098
(11/30/01 2:11:47 am)
Reply | Edit | Del 
Community Supporter
Re: BOTA NE "RREZIK",SUPERFUQIT JAN VENE PERBALL N
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Amerikanet do ta ndihmojne popullin afagan me gjithe shpirt, pasi nga lufta kunder talibaneve dhe terrorizmit, doli edhe nje bashkepunim i ri i dy armiqve me te medhenj te rruzullit, Rusise dhe US.

Cdo e keqe e ka nje te mire, dhe gjithe bota e qyteteruar eshte rreshtuar kunder terrorizmit dhe ata qe e mbeshtesin ate.

P.S Enis kur hap nje teme nuk ke pse shkruan me germa te medha dhe aq gjate. Shkurt e sakte dhe me germa te vogla si gjithe te tjeret.



Edited by: Albasoul at: 11/30/01 2:12:58 am

ILovePejaa
Moderator
Posts: 174
(11/30/01 12:54:59 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Bota ne rrezik
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pershendetje!!

Ne baze te topicu duhet edhe te jene shkrimet ne te?!!!!

Rreziku me i madhe i botes vjen nga vete bota. Ne mbrendi te tokes ndodhi mbrenda 1 ore 3 shperthime te medha sa 3 bomba atomike te madhesise se sotme, d.m.th 160 ton te madhesise. Dhe planeti yne do te çahet dhe eksplodoje.
Ky eshte zbulimi me i fundit dhe eshte paralajmeruare para me se 14.. viteve. 

Edhe diqka tjeter planeti yne eshte ne nje rrezik te madhe, ne vitin 2007 do te ndodhe diqka?!! meqense kjo i takon shkences une do ta hap disa topica ne forumin e Shkences.

P.S. Shpresoj qe atehere te gjithe njerezit te bashkohen sepse e kane rrezikun e perbashket.





enesi2000
Anetar i ri
Posts: 15
(12/4/01 1:39:26 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Bota ne rrezik,superfuqit jan ven perball...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ju falenderoj Albasoul per keshillen por,jo kur ju doni te humbisni kuptimin e temes.
Tema:"Bota ne rrezik,superfuqit jan ven perball..." eshte e plot vetem ne kete rast,sepse shtesa e dyt e ben ate me te kaqrt.Gjithsesici duhet te kuptoj, se cili eshte ky rrezik,kush e krijon ate etj etj.
Une e kam ber thirrjen me siper,te mos cenojm dinjitetin e njeri-tjetrit,le te tregojm frym bashkpunimi e te dalim nga kjo tem me dobi te nevojshme.
Kush ka njohuri per zhvillimin e temave le te na japi ato,ne te kundert heshtja do te ishte shum me e dobishme.
do te kthehem se shpejti.
ju pershendes 

DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 424
(12/5/01 10:22:53 am)
Reply | Edit | Del RE...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nuk e di se si e shikoni kthimin e Rusise ne ne enderren e saj te vjeter. Me sa njohuri kam une enderra e Rusise para 12 vjetesh ishte Komunismi, (qe une nuk po e shikoj gjekundi ketu). Persa i peket rrezikimit per boten, Rusia ka mbaruar me kohe por vetem zeri i ka mbetur, se ndoshta paska arme berthamore, qe ato nuk i mungojne sot asnje shteti.(edhe Afganistani ka arritur ta kete nje Bombe Berthamore) qe eshte nje nder shtetet me te prapambetura. Nuk kam degjuar qe SHBA te beje ndonje kercenim ndaj vendeve Islame por ndaj Terroristeve te Talibaneve po, prandaj pse Bin Laden merr nje kercenim qe nuk njeh as fe, e as tradita, e as zakone nuk do te thote se nje njeri KOT fare te simbolizoje Islamizmin dhe me vjen keq qe disa e konsiderojne kete ne kete rruge. Thote nje shpreheje e vjeter: Hedh nje budalla nje gure ne lume dhe ikin gjithe pulebardhat, nga lumi. Duhet te tregohesh cike me specifik kur thua: Per Shtetin Islamik. Une per vete nuk njoh ndonje shtet me kete emer, por njoh fene Islame dhe kjo katastrofe nuk perfshin aspak muslimanet dhe dua te them nese nuk e ke degjuar sepse nuk jane vetem muslimanet qe po marrin pjese ne kete akt brutal terrorist, por ka shume te tjere qe kane dore ketu. Rasti me i fresket ishte kur gjeten ate Amerikanin e fundit ne Afganistan, qe kishte pasur marredhenie te ngushta me banden e terroristave. 
______________
Pershendetje D^D.
**Nje shtet qe nuk njeh friken, qe don lirine, nuk e trembin Terroristat, sepse ka patur te perballet me raste me te veshtira se keto. 

enesi2000
Anetar i ri
Posts: 16
(12/6/01 3:06:15 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Bota ne rrezik,superfuqit jan ven perball...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ky gjykim eshte te ju,ndersa te une qendron e kunderta,e per kete ka shum fakte.
dje lexova "wshington Post" jepte shkrimin e ministrit te mbrojtjes,nuk me kujtohet emri i sakt,ku thoshte:Ne kete shekull te ri,pas luftes me terrorristat ne,duhet te pergatitemi me te luft tjeter qe eshte edhe me e rrezikshme................................(ishte shkrim i gjate).Kjo,per mua,tregon shum gjera,te cilat do te jen te rrezikshme.Qellimi i tij ne te gjith shkrimin kishte fen islame.
Ne te vertet,po te kesh lexuar rreth fes islame do te kuptosh shum gjera,te cilat do te habisin.Keto habi do te perbejn nje problem per sistemin dhe organizimin aktual per boten ne tersi.
Per usamen nuk njoh,vetem ate qe kam pare ne shum TV te ndryshme te botes,dhe thenie njerezish.
Une me pervojen time qe kam,kam nxjerr se Amerika me aleatet e saj ka nxituar ne lufte qe ka hapur.Nje luft e pa argumentuar,shum e shpejt,e cila nuk i la kudershtarit te thote fjalen e tij ne asnje medja.
Une kete e konsideroj shum te rrezikshme,e cila mund ti japi botes nje ndryshim terthor.Kjo mund te gjendet ne shpjegimin e kesaj pyetje "A mos eshte kjo qe po ndodh, nje fitore per sheriatit Islamik ,si rruga e vetme per zgjidhjen e problemeve boterore"? ,te cilen e kam ber qe ne fillim te temes.Shpjegi i saj nuk eshte aktual tani per tani,per arsyen se tema e hapur nuk ka shtjelluar disa nga pyetjet e tjera,te bera.
ju pershendes

Enderra e rusis nuk eshte vetem komunizmi.sepse ate e ka forcen e saj,e te mbeshtetur nga shum vende,te cilat me gojat e tyre flasi per demokraci.Letrat,veprat e ketyre gojave jan pro komuniste.
Enderra e saj kryesore eshte futja ne vendet arabe.kete enderr ajo e ka patur qe ne luften e pare me afganistanin,kurse sot i eshte afruar nje shanc.Cili eshte ky shanc?
i thjesht:
Nga afganistani nepermjet rruges Iran+Irak ajo do te perpiqet te leralizoj endren e shum viteve me pare.
A do mund ta realizoj ? kjo eshte tjeter gje,e cila ka lidhje me pjesen tjeter te titullit te hequr prej albasoulit.Une e kam ven ate te plot ne topicet e mia.

----------


## Eni

Enip  
Moderator
Posts: 527
(12/17/01 4:10:00 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Leter e hapur drejtuar Bushit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 fisnik2000
Deputet
Posts: 129
(11/11/01 5:18:03 am)
Reply | Edit | Del All Leter e hapur drejtuar Bushit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dijetaret shembull per çdo musliman.
jemi shum krenar per detyrat qe All-llahu na ka urdheruar,dashuria midis muslimaneve eshte domosdoshmeri e arritjes se fitores mbi armikun barbar,kjo nuk i mungon muslimaneve.
historia e te pareve tan eshte baza qe do te zgjoj edhe pjesen tjeter te muslimaneve e keshtu do te marrim ate qe All-llahu na ka premtuar,fitoren mbi barbaret.Keta barbar kan marr keshillen e pare prej dijetarve islam .
kjo eshte LETRA E HAPUR QE DIJETARI SAUDIT EL-HAVALI I KA DERGUAR BUSHIT.
kjo eshte:

ABDURRAHMAN EL-HAVALI



15 tetor 2001



Z. President!

Po jua shkruaj këtë letër me shpresë që ajo do të merret në konsideratë pa marrë parasysh besimin fetar të shkruajtësit, ngjyrën e lëkurës së tij dhe ndarjen tuaj të re të bijve të Ademit në: të qytetëruar, që mbështesin pikëpamjet tuaja dhe barbarë, që nuk i mbështesin ato. Ndoshta kjo letër mund t'iu duket e çuditshme, sepse unë po ju shkruaj si një nga trashëgimtarët e profetëve dhe profetët, siç e dini edhe ju, u janë drejtuar tiranëve të tokës me shpresë që ata të mund të pendohen dhe t'i frikësohen Zotit të Botërave. Kështu veproi Musai (a.s.) kur ju drejtua Faraonit, Hamanit dhe Karunit; kështu veproi Isai (a.s.) kur ju drejtua romakëve dhe priftit të madh të çifutëve; kështu veproi edhe Muhammedi (s.a.v.s.) kur ju drejtua Ebu Xhehlit në Mekë, si dhe perandorit bizantin Heraklit dhe atij persian Kisra. Nuk është e domosdoshme që dëgjuesi t'ia verë veshin apo ta pranojë të dërguarin, por është detyra e këtij të fundit ta përcjellë mesazhin.

Ju shkruaj si anëtar i një bashkësie të shtypur dhe të përndjekur ashtu si Isai (a.s.) kur u përndoq nga çifutët, nga njëra anë dhe nga romakët, nga ana tjetër. Është për të të ardhur keq që Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, një komb i themeluar nga emigrantët që is shpëtuan përndjekjeve, ka marrë qëndrimin e Perandorisë Romane, që përndoqi pasuesit e Isait (a.s.) dhe u bashkua me armiqtë e besimit (jobesimtarët nga mesi i Bijve të Izraelit) për të vrarë profetët dhe pasuesit e tyre, në çdo vend dhe kohë. Asokohe Perandoria Romake pretendonte se ishte simboli i lirisë dhe vlerave të qytetërimit, tamam ashtu ju referuat ju Amerikës në deklarimin e tuaj të parë pas ngjarjeve të 11 shtatorit. Ajo ishte fuqia më e madhe e botës, trashëgimtare e qytetërimit grek, kishte senat dhe një fasadë demokracie. Qytetarët romakë gëzonin lirinë e fesë dhe të sjelljes personale. Të gjitha këto bënë që kjo perandori të ishte superiore ndaj të gjitha perandorive të tjera anekënd botës, por megjithatë istoria nuk flet mirë për të për shkak të krimit të urryer më të cilin ajo e njollosi reputacionin e saj: përndjekjen e të krishterëve. Për këtë arsye kjo fuqi e madhe i humbi vlerat e saj të shquara kur shtypi një grup besimtarësh në Zotin, i Cili vetëm Ai zotëron pushtet, fuqi dhe drejtësi absolute, i Cili është i Fuqishëm në ndëshkimin e Tij që ia vonon shtypësit për pak kohë, por që një ditë hakmerret mbi të.

Pikërisht kështu veproi Ai. Barbarët e veriut e mundën dhe e shkatërruan Romën, dogjën simbolet e saj kulturore dhe i dhanë fund arrogancës së saj në fillimin e shekullit të pestë të erës së krishterë. Dy shekuj më vonë, Zoti bëri që pasuesit e Profetit të fundit, Muhammedit (s.a.v.s.), të trashëgonin Tokën e Shenjtë, në të cilin pati jetuar Isai (a.s.). Kjo ishte një fitore e madhe për Isain (a.s.), sepse besimi islam, i cili kishte marrë dhe çliruar nga despotizmi dhe përndjekja pjesën më të madhe të botës së njohur, duke e mbushur atë me mëshirë dhe drejtësi, i shfaqi njerëzimit madhërinë e Isait (a.s.) dhe të vërtetën e mesazhit të tij si dhe meritën e nxënësve dhe pasuesve të tij, ashtu siç tregohet hollësisht në Kur'anin e Shenjtë. Bashkësia islame e konsideronte veten si hallkën e fundit në zinxhirin e gjatë të pasuesve të profetëve, që filloi me Ibrahimin dhe që përfshiu Isain dhe Musain (paqja qoftë mbi të gjithë ata) dhe i shpalli të gjithë botës se armiqtë e Isait (a.s.) ishin armiqtë e lirisë dhe vlerave të larta, veçanërisht çifutët, pa marrë parasysh se a e mohuan Isain (a.s.) dhe i nxitën romakët kundër tij apo u hoqën sikur e ndoqën atë, në mënyrë që të shtrembërojnë mesazhin e tij siç veproi Sauli i quajtur Pal. Gjëja më e habitshme është se njerëzit që provuan mundimet e shkaktuara nga tirania dhe arroganca romake u gëzuan për shkatërrimin e Romës dhe u habitën nga veprimet e barbarëve të veriut, ndonëse nuk i njihnin dhe nuk i donin ata, por sa shumë do të gëzoheshin ata nëse p.sh. Roma do të sulmohej nga të krishterët e shtypur? A do të kishte guxuar ndonjë t'i qortonte të krishterët se pse gëzoheshin apo shfaqnin simpati për sulmuesit?

Z.President!

Ne muslimanët jemi një komb i drejtë. Etika jonë nuk na lejon që të gëzohemi nga fatkëqësitë e të tjerëve dhe akoma shpresojmë se Shtetet e Bashkuara do ta rishikojnë qëndrimin e tyre dhe do të jenë më të drejtë, që të mund t'i konsiderojmë edhe një herë si të pafajshëm Shtetet e Bashkuara për shkak se ka precedentë që e inkurajojnë këtë shpresë dhe që tregojnë se si ne u jemi afruar dy hapa për çdo hap të tyrin dhe një milje për çdo lëvizje të tyre. Kur presidenti Uillson shpalli në fund të Luftës së parë Botërore 14 pikat e tij dhe veçanërisht e popujve për vetëvendosje, ai u përshëndet nga e gjithë bota islame si një qëndrim i drejtë kundrejt kolonializmit europian qe sundonte shumicën e popujve të saj. Muslimanët u gëzuan nga ky zë që dilte nga vetë kombet e krishterë, i cili thonte se kishte ardhur koha që t'i jepej fund diskriminimit racor dhe fushatave kryqtare si ajo e udhëhequr nga gjeneral Alenbi. Kështu popujt islamë nxituan për t'i besuar tërësisht këtij kombi asnjanës (SH.B.A.) dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara përfituan shumë nga kjo gjë. Veç vlerësimeve morale që fituan, ato arritën avantazhet më të mëdha ekonomike të historisë njerëzore. Besimi tek to nuk u trondit as nga qëndrimi i tyre i padrejtë në lidhje me formimin e shtetit çifut dhe mohimin që iu be popullit palestinez për të ushtruar të drejtën e tij të vetvendosjes. Popujt islamë u kapën pas shpresës që kjo politikë ishte thjesht një gabim që mund të ndreqej. Po ashtu edhe qëndrimi i presidentit Ajzenhauer kundrejt Agresionit Tripalësh kunder Egjiptit ishte një nga faktorët më të mëdhenj që inkurajoi vazhdimin e konsiderimit të pafajësisë së Amerikës dhe refuzimin për të dëgjuar deklarimet e komunistëve, që nuk ishin krejt të gënjeshtërta.

Megjithatë besimi tek Amerika dhe drejtësia e saj u trondit shpejt dhe ra përtokë për shkak të vetë sjelljeve të Amerikes, që erdhën në formën e provave të njëpasnjëshme, të cilat e hodhën poshtë pafajësinë e saj.

Ndoshtat të parat e këtyre provave absolute ishin veprimet e presidentit Nikson dhe sekretarit të tij të shtetit Kisinger gjatë dhe pas luftës se Ramazanit te tetorit të vitit 1973 dhe më pas ato të babait tuaj, presidentit Bush, standartet e dyfishta të të cilit njihen nga të gjithë. Iraku shkeli po aq, bile edhe më pak marrëveshje ndërkombëtare se sa ato që Izraeli i ka shkelur dhe vazhdon t'i shkelë. Justifikimet e Irakut ndaj veprimeve të tij ishin të ngjashme me ato të përdorur nga Amerika për t'ia bashkëngjitur Teksasin territoreve të saj. Ndërsa përsa i përket justifikimit të Izraelit për pushtimin e Palestinës, ai ishte më i keq se justifikimi i Anglisë për ta mbajtur Amerikën si koloni të saj dhe më i urryer se justifikimi i gjyshërve te tu për kryerjen e genocidit ndaj indianëve të Amerikës.

Ishte ky qëndrim kontradiktor që i detyroi popujt islamë të merrnin pjesë në demostratat shumëmilionëshe në mbështetje të një diktatori, të cilin askush nuk e donte më parë. Pastaj erdhi presidenti Klinton dhe administrata e tij çifute. Ai ishte më i preokupuar se ju dhe babai juaj për gjetjen e një zgjidhjeje për këtë problem, por ndoqi rrugën e gabuar duke përshkuar sulmin e tmerrshëm terrorist mbi Xhaminë e Ibrahimit (a.s.) në Hebron si jo më shumë se një "krim". Ju dhe ai e dini mirë se deri tani nuk ka pasur asnjë sulm palestinez mbi ndonjë vend adhurimi çifut. Kur ndodhi sulmi terrorist mbi Kana, ai nuk pati turp ta përshkruante ate "si një gabim pa dashje i bërë nga izraelitët në vetëmbrijtje".

Kur Izraeli u përball me një seri sulmesh me bomba, ai mblodhi të gjithë botën dhe udhëheqësit arabë në konferencën e Sherm Esh-Shejh-ut që të gjithë të dënonin "terrorizmin" duke injoruar masakrat e vazhdueshme barbare dhe zinxhirin e gjatë të tragjediveqë çifutët kryejnë kundër palestinezëve dhe arabëve, të cilat as që u zunë me gojë. Kjo bëri që popujt islamë të ndaheshin nga Amerika për shkak se ajo u diktoi të pranishëmve atë që deshi Izraeli dhe nga qeveritë e tyre për shkak se ato u dorëzuan përpara administratës amerikane. Ata, së bashku me vuajtjet dhe shpresat e tyre, iu kthyen grupeve të cilësuara si "terroriste" pa e çarë kokën për këtë cilësim, sepse konferenca u dha atyre një mësim të mirë në të kuptuarit e terminollogjisë së standarteve amerikane të dyfishta se kur Amerika vendos që dikush është terrorist apo ekstremist, kjo gjë i ngre ata në pozitën e heronjve legjendarë në sytë e të shtypurve dhe të dobtëve që kanë nevojë për pak ajër pas mundjes dhe nënshtrimit të tyre të gjatë. Ish-sekretari i përgjithshëm i NATO-s Vili Klaes deklaroi zyrtarisht se aleanca e kishte vënë Islamin në shenjestër si armikun e saj kryesor në vend të ish-Bashkimit Sovjetik. Nuk kamë nevojë për prova shtesë pas këtij etiketimi unik dhe provave që na vijnë përditë nga kudo: Filipinet, Timori, Kashmiri, Kaukazi, Ballkani, Sudani dhe shumë vende të tjrera, për të mos folur më për atë se ç'po ndodh në Palestinë pas përdhosjes së Xhamisë El-Aksa nga krimineli dhe terroristi më i madh i kohës sonë Sharoni që i kalon të gjithë të tjeret.

Ishte fati yt i keq pas fitores suaj të vështirë ne zgjedhje që të ishe bashkëkohës me atë kriminel dhe të vazhdoje aleancën tuaj te perjetshme srtategjike me të.

Ne muslimanët dëshironim t'iu shihmin te zgjedhur president dhe kemi prova se votat që ju dhanë fitoren ishin votat tona. Unë personalisht i kam këshilluar muslimanët që të votonin për ju. Disa prej tyre shpresonin se ju do të ishit më i drejtë se demokratët, ndërsa të tjerë deklaronin se çështja nuk ishte më shumë se zgjedhja e së keqes më të vogël nga dy të këqijat. Ne nuk vepruam kështu se i harruam krimet që partia dhe babai juaj kanë bërë në të gjithë botën Islame, por sepse ne jemi një komb i drejtësisë dhe i arësyes. I pëmbajtëm ndjenjat tona dhe bëmë zgjedhjen që menduam se ishte më e mira për ne dhe Amerikën. Menduam se ju do ta shpërblenit të mirën me të mirë, por ju bëtë krejt të kundërtën duke e rritur ndihmën materiale e paraardhësve tuaj dhe mbështetjen politike për terrorizmin sionist, siç ka ndodhur dhe vazhdon të ndodhë. Nga goja e çdonjërit në botën islame dilnin pyetjet: A ka ndërgjegje administrata amerikane? A ka ndonjë justifikim për këtë qëndrim të njëanshëm që ka tmerruar të tërë botën? Kur do të marrë fund? A është Amerika Izraeli i Madh apo Izraeli Amerika e Vogël?

Midis këtij konfuzioni dhe zgënjimi të vazhdueshëm ndodhën ngjarjet e 11 shtatorit. Nuk jua fsheh se një valë e madhe gëzimi pasoi goditjen që ndjenë muslimanët dhe cilido që ju thotë të kundërtën, i shmanget së vërtetës. Mendimi im është se Amerika që beson tek liria dhe demokracia, siç përsërisni gjithmonë në fjalimet tuaja, nuk duhet te tërbohej nga ky gëzim i vetëm dhe nuk duhej të kapej fort pas shpërthimit spontan të ndjenjave të muslimanëve. Ky komb, i cili e adhuron Zotin dhe beson tek drejtësia me shumë se çdo komb tjetër mbi dhe, nuk veproi kështu për shkak të armiqësisë racore apo dashakeqësisë. Së bashku me ta, kështu veproi dhe krejt bota, bota që ju përzuri nga Organizata për të Drejtat e Njeriut. 3000 organizata popullore u mobilizuan kundër jush në Konferencën mbi Racizmin në Durban. Më shumë se 40 kombe vuajnë nga bojkotet tuaja shtypëse dhe ndëshkimet ekonomike, pa zënë me gojë inkursionet ushtarake. Bile edhe mjedisi ju ka identifikuar përpara gjithë botës si armiku i tij më i madh.

Goditja që pësuan njerëzit nga fjalimi juaj i parë ishte më e madhe se sa goditja nga vetë ngjarja. Ai e barazoi krejtësisht Amerikën me lirinë, drejtësinë dhe vlrerat fisnike, ndërkohë që bartte një kërcënim të egër për hakmarrje në vend të një premtimi për bashkpunim të ndershëm. U munduan t'iu justifikojmë për shkak të goditjessë pësuar nga ngjarjet dhe nevojës për të absorbuar zemërimin popullor, por të gjitha, si deklarimet e juaja ashtu dhe veprimet qenë në të njëjtën mënyrë dhe zhdukën çdo mundësi tjetër.

Akuzat dhe hakmarrja e nxituar janë tragjedia e vërtetë për Amerikën dhe prova e vërtetë e vlerave dhe qytetërimit të saj. Aparati juaj i sigurimit, i cili mburrej se mund të kapte edhe mizën që fluturonte mbi Pentagon dhe se e merrte vesh sherrin që plaste tek eskimezët përpara se të ndodhte, u vërsul mbi hotelin dhe shkollën më të afërt të fluturimit, morën emrat e të gjithë studentëve apo banorëve muslimanë ose arabë dhe shpalli se ata janë terroristë. 

Imagjinoni z.President sikur jeni midis familjes apo fisit tuaj mijëra milje larg dhe të dëgjoni apo shikoni lajmet që thonë se ju keni qenë pjesë e një aksioni vetëvrasës në një avion apo se ai u krye nga vëllai juaj që vdiq para një viti? A nuk do të kishit falenderuar Zotin që nuk jemi qytetar i atij vendi të qytetëruar apo besues në të ashtuquajturat vlerat dhe drejtësinë e tij? Veçanërisht kur populli juaj shumë i qytetëruar u përgjigjet thirrjeve tuaja, anëtarëve të kabinetit tuaj apo aparatit tuaj të sigurimit dhe fillon të sulmojë invaduesit barbarë në çdo pjesë të lirë dhe qytetëruar të vendit tuaj. Unë dhe populli i vendit tim (Arabisë Saudite) zbuluam se sa barbarë ishim kur një bandë perëndimorësh (nuk po i quaj terroristë, sepse kishin lëkurë të bardhë dhe sy blu) kryen një seri shpërthimesh në qytetet tona. Ne i shikonin në televizor duke pohuar krimet e tyre dhe megjithatë nuk bëmë as edhe lëvizjen më të vogël për të sulmuar ndonjë perëndimor në ndonjë qytet të vendit tonë, as i vramë ata, as i çveshëm në aeroportet tona për kontroll trupor, as nuk i futëm në izolim, lere më të nxitnin krejt botën për të formuar një aleancë kundër tyre. Jo, ne nuk bëmë asgjë nga këto që njerëzit tuaj të qytetëruar ua bënë fëmijëve dhe vëllezërve tanë muslimanë.

Ajo që na bëri të sillemi në këtë mënyrë është feja dhe etika jonë, për të cilën falenderojmë Zotin që na e ka dhuruar. Në këtë pikë dua tiu pyes z. President, në se bota do tiu zgjidhte për ti dhënë një çmim popullit me morale dhe vlera më përparimtare, si dhe trajtimin më të mirë të të tjerëve, cilit nga të dy popujt do tia jepnit çmimin: popullit tuaj apo atij tonit?

A mos do të thotë kjo se ne ja duam të keqen popullit amerikanë dhe se jemi racistë për shkak të mënyrës se si na trajtojnë ata? Jo, kurrë! Ne besojmë se në përgjithësi populli amerikan ka cilësi shumë të mira, duke qenë më i afërti popull perëndimor me ne dhe dëshirojmë që të arrijnë të mira në këtë botë dhe tjetrën. Ata janë një popull shumica e të cilit beson në ekzistencën e Zotit dhe dhurojnë për bamirësi më shumë se çdo popull tjetër i botës (me këtë nuk nënkuptojmë kristianizimin e muslimanëve).

Prova më e vërtetë e mirësisë së popullit amerikan është fakti se ata e kanë përqafuar Islamin më shpejt dhe në numër më të madh se popujt e tjerë të botës dhe përpiqen për ta kuptuar atë më mirë, bile edhe pasi ju i quajtët muslimanët si përgjegjës për ngjarjet e 11 shtatorit pa pasur asnjë provë fajësie.

----------


## Eni

Ne i urojmë nga zemra gjithë të mirat dhe nderimet për këtë popull. E mira dhe nderi arrihen nga popujt duke bërë njërën nga këto dy gjëra:

1. Duke përqafuar fenë e Zotit që është e vetmja fe e pranuar tek Ai, feja e të gjithë profetëve: Islami. Duke vepruar kështu, Zoti u dhuron atyre mirësinë e kësaj botë dhe të botës tjetër.

2. Duke bërë paqe me muslimanët, duke i dashur dhe duke u sjellë mirë me ta. Duke vepruar kështu, Zoti i shpërblen ata me siguri dhe të mira në këtë botë.

Ky komb islam, pasues i Ibrahimit dhe Muhammedit (paqja qoftë mbi ta), është më i dashur tek Zoti se të gjithë kombet e tjerë. Ai që na nderon ne, e nderon Zoti dhe ai që na përbuz ne, e përbuz Zoti, ndonëse Ai mund tu japë atyre ca kohë. Historia është dëshmitare për këtë.

Ju mund të thoni ose të tjerët mund të kenë thënë në emrin tuaj: Unë kam kërkuar të falur për përdorimin e termit kryqëzatë, kam vizituar Qendrën Islame dhe i kam këshilluar njerëzit që të kontrollojnë vetveten, por ne themi: Jemi mësuar ta shohim Amerikën të shkaktojë plagë të thella dhe pastaj të vendosë një fashë të vogël mbi to, por sulmi juaj aktual mbi Afganistanin i ka hequr dhunshëm këto fasho dhe ka hapur një plagë në zemrën e çdo muslimani.

Ah sikur z. President, pas asaj që bëtë të kishit shmangur terminollogjinë raciste nga fjalimet tuaja në lidhje me veprimet armiqësore! Do të kishte mjaftuar që thjesht, pa ndonjë justifikim, të deklaronit të drejtën për tu sjellë me botën si të doni dhe për të ndëshkuar cilin të doni dhe kur të doni. Por ju vazhduat dhe e latë të hapur dëshirën për hakmarrje të pafund kur thatë: Sot do të përqëndrohemi mbi Afganistanin, por beteja jonë është më e gjërë se kaq. A nuk ju mjafton të shkatërroni një komb të tërë për shkak të një akuze të pavërtetuar kurrë kundër një personi apo organizate të vetme që është e detyruar të jetojë në atë vend? A është kjo armiqësi, që i tejkalon të gjitha vlerat dhe moralet, dhe që trondit çdo ndërgjegje të gjallë në botë, vetëm një pikë ujë në detin e hakmarrjes suaj?

A mos u ka dhënë Krishti (a.s.) gjithë këtë pushtet? Larg është ai nga kjo gjë! Bile edhe vetë Makiaveli nuk ua jep këtë shkallë pushteti. Precedenti juaj është vetëm Samsoni. A nuk i frikësoheni Zotit, ju që shprehjen Zoti e bekoftë Amerikën! e keni bërë slloganin tuaj? Si mund ta bekojë dhe mbrojë Zoti atë kur Krishti, i Dërguari i Tij, na mëson krejt të kundërtën e asaj që ju bëni? Kush ju godet në një faqe, ktheji edhe faqen tjetër. Atij që të merr këmishën, jepi edhe pallton. Nëse ndonjë të tall për një milje, shko me të për dy milje.

A nuk e kuptoni se kur e bëtë dëshirën për hakmarrje të pafund, cilësinë e kombit të qytetëruar, e keni quajtur Krishtin (a.s.) një barbar të paqytetëruar? Larg është ai nga kjo gjë! Por ju e keni hedhur poshtë Zotin dhe Krishtin (a.s.), dhe keni ndjekur sjelljet e papëve të Mesjetës që jepnin indulgjenca dhe çkishërime sipas kapriçove. Ju i keni dhënë një falje të përjetshmë vetes suaj, shtetit sionist dhe çdo tirani, ndërkohë që keni nxjerrë një çkishërim për cilindo që heziton të bashkohet me armiqësinë tuaj të pafund, duke i damkosur ata si terroristë ose përkrahës të terrorizmit.

Ju kërkoni me mikroskop të ashtuquajturit grupe terroriste në Somalinë e shkatërruar nga varfëria apo në kampet e refugjatëve palestinezë në Liban, banesat e mjerueshme të të cilëve kërcënohen çdo ditë nga terrorizmi sionist, por harroni se terrorizmi i tmerrshëm banon tek ju. Ai jeni vetëm ju dhe vetëm ju. Nëse nuk e besoni këtë, atëherë më thoni, sikur miku juaj më i mirë të vinte tiu uronte pas dhjetë vjetësh për fitoren që shpresoni të arrini mbi armikun misterioz që keni shpikur, për çgjë do tiu uronte? Supozojmë se do të thotë: Z.President! Kemi vrarë një milion afganë, një milion irakianë, një milion kësoj apo asoj, deri në fund të listëts suaj të mallkuar, a do të ishte ajo një fitore e qytetërimit, vlerave të larta, lirisë dhe demokracisë? Pa dyshim ndërmjet viktimave tuaja do të këtë të vdekur nga uria, vejusha të rreckosura dhe fëmijë. A do ta kënaqë kjo dëshirën tuaj për hakmarrje? Me paturpësinë më të madhe, ju do ta përdorni faktin se ata janë gjallë si provë që ju u kufizuat vetëm në shkatërrimit të shtëpive të tyre me baltë dhe kasolleve prej druri si objektive strategjike të bombave të zgjuara të luftës suaj të pastër që nuk vret njerëz. 

Në këtë pikë, bota, që ju e keni shtypur për aq kohë që do Zoti, do të qeshë më në fund. Po, ata do të detyrohen të qeshin nga shakaja e qytetëruar e inteligjencës së mrekullueshme të raketave tuaja. Kur goditët Irakun, Irani bërtistë. Kur vutë në shënjestër Afganistanin gjatë sulmit tuaj të parë kundër atij vendi, ju goditët Pakistanin dhe njëra nga raketat tuaja të zgjuara zemëroi Gjigandin e Verdhë kur shkatërroi ambasadën e tij në Beograd. E pranoj inteligjencën e së paku njërës nga raketat tuaja: raketës Patriot që pa njërën nga raketat Skud budallaqe, e cila kishte humbur rrugën, e goditi duke e kthyer në drejtimin e duhur dhe e ftoi të hante drekë me oficerët e spiunazhit amerikan në Huber.

Për sa i përket të qenit të pastërta, e gjithë bota është dëshmitare se ju bëtë luftën më të pastër, por me një gabim të vogël: ndonëse e pastruat Hiroshimën dhe Nagasakin, pa dashje latë pak ndotje radioaktive atje. Ndoshta do ta kuptoni gabimin tuaj në Afganistan dhe do të tregoheni më bujar, duke i lyer me pak bojë të lirë amerikane.

Megjithatë, për hir të së vërtetës, duhet të themi gjithashtu se ka pak dyshime në lidhje me pastërtinë e luftës suaj në Irak, ku dëshmitarë kundër jush janë fëmijët, ndonëse ligji nuk e pranon dëshminë e fëmijëve, edhe sikur të jenë me miliona, ndërkohë që dëshmitarë në anën tuaj janë të rriturit nga klasa e diktatorëve dhe gjeneralët e tyre.

Z.President!

A mendoni se lista juaj, në të cilën shpallni emrat e organizatave terroriste dhe vendeve që mbështesin terrorizmin, do ti shërbejë interesave tuaja? Apo do të jetë një provë e mëtejshme e faktit që bota është kundër jush? Kush ju këshilloi ta botonit këtë listë në të njëjtën kohë kur njerëzit zbuluan se shtëpia juaj ishte prej xhami dhe bile të thyer? Përse i bëni armiq ata që ju qëllojnë me gurë nga Japonia në lindje deri në Peru në perëndim? Gjatë situatës së rrezikshme të sigurisë në të cilën ndodhet vendi juaj, a nuk do të kishte mjaftuar që të zgjidhnit vetëm një vend dhe një organizatë? Apo doni ti nxitni të gjithë ata që, në rast se ndonjë prej tyre kryen ndonjë veprim terrorist, të mund ti quani muslimanët përgjegjës për të, në mënyrë që kryqëzata juaj kundër tyre të vazhdojë përgjithmonë?

Z. President!

Mos mendoni se dua tiu numëroj gabimet e juaja të pakta dhe të harroj tonat që për ne janë të shumta. Jo! Do tiu përmend një gabim serioz që kemi bërë ne muslimanët: ne nuk i harrojmë tragjeditë tona sa do kohë që të ketë kaluar. Imagjinojeni z.President, ne akoma vajtojmë për Andaluzinë dhe e kujtojmë përherë se çi bënë fesë, kulturës dhe nderit tonë Ferdinandi dhe Izabela! Ne ëndërrojmë ta rimarim atë. Kurrë nuk do ta harrojmë shkatërrimin e Bagdadit nga mongolët apo rënien e Jeruzalemit në duart e gjyshërve tuaj kryqtarë. Kjo do të thotë se ne, sipas mendimit tuaj, nuk jemi në atë nivel qytetërimi që gëzojnë gjermanët dhe japonezët që mbështesin veprimet e tuaja ushtarake dhe harrojnë trajtimin që u keni bërë në të kaluarën. Edhe muslimanët afrikanë që e përqafuan Islamin pas rënies së Andaluzisë vajtojnë si arabët, ashtu siç bëjnë edhe indonezianët që vetëm kohët e fundit kanë dëgjuar për Andaluzinë. Mund të jetë një problem për ne, por kush do ta paguajë çmimin pas pak?

Z.President!

Problemi juaj me afganët dhe muslimanët në përgjithësi është se ju jeni më të fortë se çduhet dhe ata më të dobët se çduhet. Çdo herë që ju përdorni forcë të tepruar apo e teproni në përdorimin e saj, del se kjo gjë është dobësi në forcë. Është një mister i madh hyjnor që na kujton atë që i ndodhi faraonit tiran nga Bijtë e Izraelit. Dëgjojeni këtë histori nga Libri i Shenjtë i Zotit:

(28:1-6)Mos thoni: Kush jam unë në krahasim me faraonin? Ju u keni kërkuar muslimanëve atë që faraoni nuk ua kërkoi kurrë Musait (a.s.) dhe popullit të tij: që ata të mos ju urrejnë në zemrat e tyre pavarësisht se çiu bën dhe si i shtyp ata, përndryshe ju do të hakmerreni mbi ta. Kjo është cilësi vetëm e Zotit, sepse vetëm Zoti mund ta derdhë hakmarrjen e Tij mbi të gjithë ata që nuk e duan Atë. Nuk njohim asnjë rregjim diktatorial në historinë e lashtë që ta ketë trajtuar popullin në bazë të asaj që fshihej në zemrat dhe ndërgjegjen e tyre, lere më një demokraci e shekullit XXI-të.

Ju mund të thoni: Ne kemi ndërmend të heqim çdo gjë që nxit urrejtjen nga hutbet, programet shkollorë, artikujt e gazetave dhe massmedia. Ne ju përgjigjemi se nëse kjo është demokracia juaj, atëherë bëni çfarë tiu pëlqejë, por të jeni i sigurtë se nuk do të keni sukses. Ne kemi mësuar ta urrejmë shtypjen dhe ta duam të vërtetën nga feja dhe Kurani jonë, që janë më të fortë se të gjitha mjetet tuaja dhe më të patundura se malet tuaja. Nëse ju refuzoni gjithçka, me përjashtim të arrogancës së forcës dhe çmendurisë së madhështisë, atëherë nuk ju mbetet tjetër veç shfarosjes së të gjithë muslimanëve me armë bërthamore apo biollogjike ose më çtë doni nga arsenali juaj infernal.

Ju mund të pyesni: Përse të gjithë kur disa prej tyre na duan? Jini të sigurtë se nuk ka asnjë musliman mbi dhe që ju do, edhe sikur të dhurojnë gjak për ju, të ngrenë qendra spiunazhi për mbledhjen e informacioneve për ju apo tua lënë ju në dorë përcaktimin e programeve mësimore për arsimimin e popujve të tyre. Cilido që deklaron se ju do (dhe nuk ka asnjë musliman që ta bëjë këtë), ju do ashtu siç mund ta dojë preja e frikësuar gjahtarin e saj brutal.

Ju mund të thoni: Ne do ta rikthejmë besimin e popujve muslimanë duke i ndryshuar qeveritë e tyre në sisteme demokratike dhe tolerante. Ne ju themi se ju duhet vetëm të hiqni dorë nga trajtimi i keq që na bëni. Ju e shkatërruat popullin irakian si dhe shumë të tjerë, me këtë premtim. Ne nuk duam asnjë liri apo demokraci që vjen nga ju dhe nuk do ta pranojmë kurrë atë. Armiku i lirisë nuk mund të japë liri.

Z. President!

Ju këshilloj dhe ju vë përpara frikën nga Zoti, që të hiqni dorë nga veprimet armiqësore. Trajtojeni problemin me paanshmëri e durim dhe do të shihni se ne do të jemi me vetëpërmbajtjen tuaj. Armiqësia juaj tani është në fillim të rrugës, ndaj është më lehtë për ju dhe më mirë për botën. Nëse nuk veproni kështu, dijeni mirë se fillimet e lehta zakonisht pasohen me përfundime jashtëzakonisht të vështira. Për këtë arsye, ju kërkoj të mendoheni z. President, se nëse shkatërroni çdo vend që përfshihet në listën tuaj të terroristëve, a thua do të jetë vallë fundi apo vetëm fillimi? Veçse nëse doni të mbaheni mend në histori për Armagedonin dhe në këtë rast, nuk do të kishte histori.

Për këtë arsye, ua përsëris: Frikësojuni Zotit dhe mendohuni mirë!

Paqja qoftë mbi atë që ndjek udhëzimin e Zotit!

Shejh Sefer Ibn Abdurrahman El-Havalij

----------


## Eni

Edited by: Albasoul at: 11/30/01 2:14:08 am

niku01
Anetar i ri
Posts: 42
(11/11/01 5:19:47 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: LETER E HAPUR NGA DIJETARET ISLAM DREJTUAR BUSHIT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paqja qofte mbi te qe ndjek rrugen e Zotit, dhe vdekje te shpejte TERRORRISTAVE TALIBANE. Rrofte Perendimi, rrofte krishterimi, rrofshin qyteterimet qe i respektojne te drejtat e njerezimit.

Niku! 

enesi2000
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 8
(11/12/01 3:02:34 am)
Reply | Edit | Del LETER E HAPUR NGA DIJETARET ISLAM DREJTUAR BUSHIT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
niku
jam me teper lexus.
nuk kisha ndermend qe te hyja ne keta forume,ku niveli i shkrimeve eshte pertok,shum i dobet,me terrorrist se ai qe akuzohet si terrorrist,por me beri pershtypje shprehja juaj e cila eshte ven perball nje njeriu te mirfillt,siç e citon Fisniku. 
A nuk te duket pak ekstremist kur thoni "rroft krishterizmi" per mua te pakten kuptohet:
- Ndoshta ke humbur shpresat ne te,apo diçka tjeter ka qe vetem ju e dini.
komuniko me llogjik qe edhe ne te tjeret,qe lexojm me shum se sa shkruajm, te perfitojm .
faleminderit,nuk dua qe te me keqkuptosh i nderuar.


tirana 
Ekonomist
Posts: 839
(11/12/01 8:20:24 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: LETER E HAPUR NGA DIJETARET ISLAM DREJTUAR BUSHIT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I nderuar Enesi

Ne rast se niveli i nje forumi te duket pertoke,nuk je i detyruar te marresh pjese ne te.

Ky forum,per mendimin tim eshte teper demokratik.Aqsa po lejon nje individ si Fisniku ti thure lavde Bin Ladenit e Talibaneve.

Keto nderhyrje euforike te Fisnikut,per fat te keq,provokojne nervozizem dhe indinjate e si konseguence,ndonjehere dhe replikime te cilat do te linin per tu deshiruar.

Nikut i jane fshire dy mesazhe tendencioze kundrejt Fisnikut.Keto replikime te Nikut jane pasoje e indinjates qe Fisniku krijon me shkrimet e tija pro-terroriste.

Megjithate,zoteria juaj,mund te jape kontributin e tij duke tentuar sadopak te ngreje kete nivel me arsyetimet dhe llogjiken e tij.

Gezohem per faktin qe ke filluar te reagosh drejt,duke zevendesuar nick-un qe kishe(Xhihad)me kete te fundit.Uroj qe keto ndryshime te mos jene subjekt vetem i nickname por dhe i mentalitetit,menyres se gjykimit dhe llogjikes.

Ajo ç'ka me duket paradoksale eshte fakti qe ju zoteri,deri dje mbanit nje nick i cili evokonte Lufte.E sot po na diskutoni nivelin e diskutimeve.ç'mund te them une per juve qe me emrat qe perdorni nuk beni gje tjeter veçse evokoni lufte e terror?A mos ndoshta kjo rrit nivelin e diskutimit?



Pershendetje. 

Edited by: tirana at: 11/12/01 8:32:13 am

illiriani01
Anetar i ri
Posts: 32
(11/12/01 5:12:27 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: LETER E HAPUR NGA DIJETARET ISLAM DREJTUAR BUSHIT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Te mjere do te mbeten ata, qe iu shkaktojne mjerime tjereve!
Njeriu i mbytur ne mjerimin e vet, iu lepine kepucet tjereve dhe
nuk e sheh vetveten si nje mize dheu ne kepucen e lustruar!
Te mjeret e shekullit te ri ( mijevjecarit te ri ), nuk do te mbeten ata qe pseuan fatkeqesine, por ata qe e sollen dhe e siellin perdite! Shikojeni vetveten ne kepucet e lustruara te tjereve, qe do te iu shkelin si nje mize dheu!
Ai qe derdhe vner eshte i semure rende per vdekje!



niku01
Anetar i ri
Posts: 43
(11/13/01 10:49:47 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Pergjigja ime
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Enesi, eshte e vertete sic e thote edhe Tirana qe ndoshta nganjehere une kam shkruar shkrime teper tendencioze, por eshte e vertete qe keto shkrime dalin nga indinjata qe Fisniku na krijon. Une s'kam pare ndonjehere njeri si ai qe te vazhdoje te shkruaje per subjekte si terrorrizmi dhe te mbaje anen e vete terrorristit. Kjo ama nuk eshte arsyeja qe me indinjon mua, sepse fundi fundit secili njeri ka te drejten e vete qe te besoje te verteten qe do. Megjithate Fisniku vazhdon qe te shkruaje ne nje menyre imponimi, dhe kercenimi kundrejt ne te tjereve te cilet ai na quan "KAFIR" qe te kthehemi ne fene myslimane perndryshe myslimanet do te na vrasin. Kjo eshte ajo qe me indinjon mua jashte mase. Si guxon ky njeri qe te thote mua dhe te tjereve: Ne qofte se s'kthehesh ne fene myslimane, vdekjen do te gjesh.
Ndoshta Fisniku nuk ka thene tamam keto fjale qe zgjodha une ketu, megjithate ne qofte se lexoni shkrimet e tij do te shihni se ky eshte mesazhi i tij i vertete. 

Tani persa i perket shkrimit qe Fisniku ka perkthyer. Eshte e vertete qe njeriu qe ka shkruar ate leter eshte njeri i kulturuar, sepse mund te shihet se ai ka kapur pika kyce ne shkrimin e tij. Nje gje qe ndoshta per nje te krishter (si une psh) qe me beri shume pershtypje dhe mu duk shume interesante ishte se dijetari mysliman ka permendur piken ku thuhet ne bibel: 

ne qofte se njeri te godet ne njeren faqe, atehere tregoji tjetren.

Kjo eshte vertete nje pike e forte, megjithate ja ku eshte dhe nje shpjegim kundrejt kesaj pike. Meqe dijetari ka permendur vargje nga bibla, ashtu do te permend edhe une ca gjera nga bibla. Tani biblen nuk e kam para meje megjithate do te permend ne menyre permbledhjeje nje pjese te bibles. Kjo pjese eshte: Leter Romakeve, kapitulli 13. Ky kapitull i shkruar nga apostulli Pal eshte teper i rendesishem dhe tamam per ceshtjen qe dijetari mysliman ka parashtruar. Ne kete kapitull theksohet autoriteti qe shteti ka. Njerezit besimtare nuk duhet qe te sillen kunder ligjeve te vena nga shteti sepse shteti vete e ka fuqine te ardhur nga zoti. Gjithashtu nje pjese shume e rendesishme eshte nje varg ku thote se: duhet te kemi frike nga shteti kur bejme ndonje gje jo te mire, sepse shteti ushtron denimin, dhe ky denim vjen nga zoti vete, pra zoti i ka dhene shtetit fuqine dhe te drejten qe te ndeshkoje. Ne kete rast pra fjala: Nqs. nje njeri te godet ne njeren faqe, ti tregoji tjetren
nuk qendron sepse ne kete rast nuk kemi te bejme me nje individ por me nje shtet. Shteti e ka te drejten e ndeshkimit nga zoti. Pra ne qofte se dijetari mundohet qe te thote se Bushi duhet te terhiqet nga lufta per shkak te kesaj arsyeje ai e ka gabim sepse ne kete rast nuk kemi te bejme me nje individ, por me nje shtet individesh. Osama Bin Laden beri nje faj i cili meriton ndeshkim. Bushi i kerkoi Talibanit qe ta dorezonte Bin Ladenin por ata nuk pranuan, pra ata u vune ne te njejten ane me Bin Ladenin. Eshte njesoj si te permendesh apokalipsin: Kur satani do te lirohet nga burgu i perjetshem per nje kohe te shkurter ai do te mbledhe shume pasues te tij te cilet ne numer do te jene te shumte. Megjithate ata do te mposhten nga fuqia e zotit. Ketu ne kete rast mund te simbolizojme Bin Ladenin si Satani dhe Talibanin si njerezit qe e ndjekin nga pas ate. Te gjithe pra do te ndeshkohen dhe rruge tjeter nuk ka ne qofte se ata nuk pendohen ne kohe.

Me respekt, Niku! 

enesi2000
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 9
(11/14/01 4:40:48 am)
Reply | Edit | Del LETER E HAPUR NGA DIJETARET ISLAM DREJTUAR BUSHIT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tirana
une me te vertet mbaja emrin xhihad dhe ky emer eshte krenaria ime, shtyll prej shtylave te besimit tim. Pra pa u thelluar mos provoko ne shprehje ju lutem. Une do te gjej kohen dhe temat me te cilat do te diskutoj por vetem ateher kur une ta shoh te arsyshme ,d.m.th.kur interesi te jet jo cytes.

niku

te kuptuarit e letres nuk eshte ashtu por ajo ka shum domethenie ne brendesi te saj,ato vetem nje studius i mirfillt, e jo i racionuar ne nje drejtim,mund ti kuptoj ato.
Thelbi ne to eshte: se dora e ngritur prej bushit ndaj nje populli islam eshte shum e gjat,nuk u kenaq me ato ne andolezi,algjeri, irak,çeçeni,kashmir,bosnje,burma,indonezi por vazhdon edhe mbi nje popull qe lufta ka qen qender e jetes dhe e liris te ata.
Me gjith ate kam nje koh te gjat qe ndjek kete forum si nuk pash nje njeri qe ate tregoj nje far keqardhje per te pafajshmit ,gra e femij,qe po vriten ne afganistan mos gaboj ka kaluar njumrin 2000.Kjo nuk tregon gje tjeter vetem tregon urrejtje ndaj nje populli vetem se ata jan musliman.Dhe nuk harroj pa permendur ketu,Kjo urrejtje eshte e po tregohet edhe ketu ne kete forum.lexova temen "MOSAD :i hutuar: ranzatorja e katastrofes Amerikane" dhe pash se si eshte sjellur drejtusi i ketij forumi,mos gaboj,me fisnikun,nuk jam ne mbrojtje te dikujt,por dua te them te verteten.A nuk tregon se e drejta e te shprehurit po kufizohet ketu? Fisniku di te pergjigjet vet,por do ti thoja qe te tregohet me toleran dhe te mos i japi pergjigje te njejt,ofenduse.
ajo qe ju thoni se satanai eshte ne burk nuk qendron,por lidhja qe ju doni te beni eshte diku tjeter,ajo nuk eshte me satanain por me nje njeri i cila,siç thot islami,para se te ndodh shkaterimi i botes do te dal nje njeri,dexh-xhal (mashtrus),te do te reshtet ne te gjith boten,pas tij do te shkojn nje numer i madh njerezish,70 mij çifut.Ai do to thot njerezve une jam Zoti juaj dhe do te bej shum mrekullira ............ etj etj.Kjo koh,All-llahu e din me mire,nuk eshte shum larg.
Zullumi qe ka perfshir gjith njerezin tregon se ditet do te jen me te veshtira.
Ajo qe duhet te jet midis nesh eshte harmonija dhe jo urrejtja,edhe pse ndoshta mund te jemi me besim te ndryshe,por origjina eshte nje,ajo te çon te nje Krijus.A do ta kanaqim ne Krijusin me urrejtjen qe mund te mbjellim te adhuruesit e Tij,pse mos ta perdorim kete forum si nje perçues i te vertetes,qe te gjith ata qe lexojn te perfitojn e jo te thon :hihi: yra ne - x - forum e pash vetem urrejtje,sukme e kundersulme,shyqyr qe keto jan me shkrim e ja me arme.
Çdo kushi ka mundesi te kontrolloj vetveten e tij per aq sa shkruan.vazhdojm here tjeter in sha All-llah.
me falni qe u zgjata.
me respekt per ju te gjithe enesi
faleminderit 


tirana 
Ekonomist
Posts: 850
(11/14/01 6:54:27 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: LETER E HAPUR NGA DIJETARET ISLAM DREJTUAR BUSHIT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ne kete forum do te krijohej indinjate jo vetem sikur dikush te brohoriste per Bin Ladenin por dhe per Hitlerin apo Enverin

Une nuk shikoj dhe konztatoj ndonje zullumveçse pasojat e terrorizmit islamik.Kam konstatuar zullumqare por jam i bindur qe nuk do tja arrijne qellimit.

nje nga keta zullumqare eshte Bin Laden,shkaktari i armiqesise,mbjellesi i fares se urrejtjes te cilen ju e keni brenda jush por nuk e kuptoni.

Sa per Zhihadin,Laden nuk ka te drejte ta evokoje pasi interesat e tij jane te tjera.Zhihadi thote qe islamiket duhet te ndihmojne njeri-tjetrin kur dikush tenton ti pushtoje apo luftoje.Por Kur-ani nuk thote: çohuni o muslimane e ndihmoni Bin Ladenin te nxjerre Ameriken nga Gjiri Persik qe te behet vete ai padron.

----------


## Eni

fisnik2000
Deputet
Posts: 131
(11/14/01 9:28:02 am)
Reply | Edit | Del LETER E HAPUR NGA DIJETARET ISLAM DREJTUAR BUSHIT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
niku
nuk e di se nga i ke gjetur keto gjera por ju me sa kuptoj po shpifni ne menyr qe te shfaqesoheni.

faleminderit 

niku01
Anetar i ri
Posts: 46
(11/14/01 12:15:31 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del fisnikut dhe enesit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Drejtuar Fisnikut dhe Enesit:
Fjalet qe kam thene nuk i kam shpikur. Ne qofte se doni ta vertetoni ne them te verteten se c'eshte shkruar ne bibel apo jo, ja ku jane udhezimet:
Kuptohet duhet te keni nje bibel aty. Hapeni dhe lexoni apokalipsin qe ka shkruar apostulli Gjon, pikerisht ne kapitullin 20, vargu 7.
Pra shkurt eshte: apokalipsi 20:7
ose ne qofte se e doni ne anglisht: revelations 20:7

Thjesht qe t'ju informoj, une ne kete rast kur po permend satanin qe ka qene ne burg, kjo eshte pasi antikrishti eshte kapur e denuar. Bibla thote se pasi antikrishti dhe bisha hidhen ne zjarr, satani eshte ne burg dhe qendron atje per 1000 vjet. Pas 1000 vitesh ai do te lirohet per kohe te shkurter dhe do te bej shume njerez qe ta ndjekin ate ne menyre qe te sulmoje njerezit qe kane besuar Zotin. Megjithate Zoti do te hedhi shi zjarri mbi ta dhe do i denoje perseri. Kete here Satani do te hidhet ne liqenin e zjarrit dhe aty do te jete pergjithmone. Persa i perket shpifjes Fisnik, te vetmit qe i ben ato je ti. Ne qofte se ke dicka konkrete qe te duket se kam shpifur, me thuaj se ku e kam bere kete, cila pjese????


Me respekt Niku! 

niku01
Anetar i ri
Posts: 47
(11/14/01 12:34:46 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Enesit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dua te shtoj edhe dicka tjeter persa i perket shkrimit tend Enesi. Ti thua se dora e Bushit eshte shtruar ne shume vende myslimane dhe permend ketu: irakun, indonezine, bosnjen, ceceni, kashmir etj. 

Persa i perket Bosnjes, une nuk e di se per cfare flet ti, sepse ishte natoja ku US eshte pjese e saj qe e cliroi Bosnjen, si dhe Kosoven (qe ti se ke permendur). 

Persa i perket Irakut ti nuk na permend se perse u sulmua Iraku. Ndoshta ti nuk e di se cfare kishte ndermend Sadami qe tu bente njerezve te Kuvajtit dhe te lutem shume mos me komento persa i perket ndjenjave te Kuvajtit sepse nqs. do ta dish nje nga shoket e mire te huaj qe kam ketu ne amerike eshte pikerisht nga Kuvajti dhe ai me ka pershkruar komplet se populli i kuvajtit eshte mirenjohes komplet ndaj US. Nuk eshte ndryshe fare nga ceshtja e Kosoves me Serbine, megjithate ti kete ceshtje s'ta do mideja ta permendesh se domosdo, nuk te vjen per mbare kur do te vjellesh mbi emrin e US, vendit kryesor qe shqipetaret ja detyrojne mirenjohjen per rikthimin e tokes sone. 

Persa i perket Kashmirit, gjithashtu nuk e kam idene fare se per cfare po flet, sepse ne qofte se do ta dish USA ka qene vendi qe i ka dhene armatime Pakistanit ne dy luftrat qe Pakistani ka bere me Indine per shkak te Kashmirit. 

Persa i perket Afganistanit. Degjova lajme se talibani eshte shpartalluar komplet nga Aleanca veriore dhe Bushi eshte duke i ndihmuar komplet ne krijimin e nje qeverie demokratike. Kjo tregon tamam se USA nuk ka interes qe te shkaterroje islamin. Per kete mendo edhe dicka tjeter. Ne USA eshte nje numer i madh njerezish qe jane myslimane, pra ky eshte nje vend tolerant qe e lejon zhvillimin e kesaj feje ne zemren e saj. Nqs. donte te zhdukte islamin si fe, nuk mendon se do te fillonte njehere me ata qe ka perbrenda njehere pastaj te vazhdonte me te tjeret??!!!

Te vetmet vende per te cilet nuk kam shume dijeni se c'ka bere USA jane Cecenia dhe Îndonezia, por jam shume i sigurte se ky vend nuk ka hapur asnjehere lufte per shkaterrimin e nje feje.

Pra te lutem shume, sic me thua dhe ti mua, llogjiko, analizo, dhe shkruaj per gjera qe i ke kuptuar. Mos bej komente per ngjarje per te cilat ke njohuri teper te cekta. 

Me respekt Niku! 

nga jugu
Deputet
Posts: 187
(11/14/01 9:01:15 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del "Shpirtmadhit" Enes !
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Po te drejtohem ty o "shpitrmadh" Enes, qe megjithese ankohesh se s'paske kohe te lexosh e te shkruash ne forum, e gjen ateme bollek te zgjatesh, duke perfshire cdo gje te keqe qe ndodhsot ne shtetet me besim myslyman, e te kerkosh hesap, ne menyre mjaft arrogante nga e gjithe bota se pse gjerat ne keto vende qenkan ne gjendjen e sotme !!!
"Shpirtmadhesine" tende qe nxe gjithe boten myslymane, por jo shqiptaret e Kosoves, apo bosnjaket myslymane, une e konsideroj hipokrizi me brire ! Dhe ja perse:
thoni e mbeshtesni se bota arabe me histori e tradita mijevjecare vuan nen komplotet e pafundme qe te krishteret sajojne ne kurrizin tuaj. Pyetje; ku eshte vullneti i kombit arab ? Kush e duroi, mbeshteti, e adhuroi Sadam Hussein, kriminelin e Lindjes se Mesme ?
Mos e ka fajin punetori i Cikagos apo biznesmeni i Los Angeles per kete ? Ku eshte shpirtmadhesia jote, e ndjenjat e dhembshurise ndaj vellezerve myslymane, kur mijera kurde mbyteshin si minjte nga sarini e gazet e tjera helmuese te Sadam Hussein ? PO sulmi ndaj vendit tjeter, Kuvajtit ? Po lufta vellavrasese me Iranin ? A e ke vrare ndonjehere mendjen te gjesh shkakun se pse trazira te tilla gjithmone ndodhin ne kombin arab ? E gjithe bota e ka fajin per kete, vetem ata vete jo...?!
Perralla te tilla jane per naivet. Problemi juaj themelor qendron se ju nuk e keni konceptin e demokracise, e qeverive qe zgjidhen nga populli sipas vullnetit te shumices. I vetmi vend ne hapesiren gjeografike qe kufizohet nga Mesdheu, Deti i Kuq, Deti Arabik, e Oqeani Indian, ku zbatohet ky parim eshte Izraeli, e dihet prej te gjitheve vitaliteti e mbeshtejta qe ka ai pikerisht per kete faktor. Problemi juaj i ka rrenjet te thella. Eshte vete dogma juaj fetare, qe nuk lejon te degjohen zera ta tjere, e eshte mbi cdo gje e ne cdo gje, duke filluar qe nga politika e jashtme e deri tek ekonomia, sociologjia, etj, etj. Edhe shkenca juaj filtrohet nen prizmat islamike. 
Askush nuk ka e ushqen urrejtje patologjike ndaj myslymaneve. Por, kur memoria juaj behet zgjedhese, kur nuk flisni asnje fjale per gjysmen e atdheut qe po na kthehet mbrapsht, kur edhe aty ku bien plumba ruse, pergjegjesine e kerkoni vetem nga SHBA, pervec hipokrizise qe dalloj, me lind nje pyetje; nqs vertet doni qe boten ta diktoje SHBA (se per kete beni thirrje kur i kerkoni llogari presidentitamerikan e popullit te thjeshte qe e voton se pse nuk nderhyn kur shkelen e vriten myslymanet), perse pastaj e akuzoni per cdo te mbrapshte qe ndodh ? Perse nuk e lini te vendose standartet e saj kudo ne bote, lirine e fjales, te besimit, dhunen e ligjit, etj, etj ? Pergjigja eshte me se e qarte, ju e doni ate te nderhyje sipas interesave, deri aty ku i "lejoni", por te mos na preke besimin duke krijuar shoqeri te hapura ndaj cdo besimi... Pervec hipokrizise, kjo eshte te jesh interesaxhi e si i tille,jo objektiv. 
Per mua problemi eshte me se i percaktuar e ai e ka emrin totalitarizem fetar. Kur te zgjidhni kete, kur te kerkoni ndihmen e sinqerte te botes se qyteteruar, ajo nuk do mungoje. Ky totalitarizem buron e ushqehet nga vete dogma ne fjale, njelloj si ajo e krishtera para 300 vjetesh... Se lind edhe nje pyetje tjeter, e thjeshte, perse vendete me te zhvilluara te jene ato perendimore, kur burimet e tyre natyrore nuk jane me te mira e me te shumta sesa ato te botes arabe ? Pikerisht, sepse kete vende bazohen tek mendja e hapur, tek liria, tek shfrytezimi i gjithe energjive te shoqerise, burra e gra. Ju grate i keni nen perce, pa shkolle ! E i shihni si placka tregu, si lloj mishi me kater shije te ndryshme. Grate perbejne gjysmen e popullsise se nje vendi, dmth gjysma juajeshte analfabete...
Atehere kur udheheqesit e botes arabe ishin te zene me detyren shume te rendesishme te perhapjes se islamit, kur me shpate e lur me dredhi, ne gjysmen tjeter te botes behej art, kulture, inkuizicion, revolucion industrial, etj etj. Tani qe bota duket si livadh i kullotur, tani qe s'ka vende per islamizim, luftoni me njeri tjetrin. E mburreni se doktrina islamike po perhapet kudo ne bote, e harroni qe eshte pikerisht ajo bote qe ju shani, qe me ligjet e saj , me demokracine e respektin ndaj besimit lejon zgjedhjen e lire te fese nga cdo individ ! 

ReEdD 
Moderator
Posts: 616
(11/15/01 3:34:05 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: LETER E HAPUR NGA DIJETARET ISLAM DREJTUAR BUSHIT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kjo teme si shume tema te tjera po degjeneron ne replika midis diskutanteve dhe askush nuk i permbahet temes. Do t'ju lutesha ti permbaheshit temes se diskutimit dhe jo te sulmonit te tjeret ose ti pergjigjeshit sulmeve te te tjereve. Kjo vlen vecanerisht per Fisnikun dhe Enesi. Shume pak shkrime kane te bejne me temen e hapur. Nese vazhdohet keshtu do ta mbyll kete teme.
Permbajuni temes. 
Gjithe te mirat. 

deshmuesi
Jezusi te do
Posts: 280
(11/16/01 11:11:30 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Te qenit i drejte .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kam kaq kohe qe shkruaj ne kete forum , dhe te them te dejten jam pak i pa qarte. Do te kisha deshire qe tju
drejtonja nje pytje fisnikut dhe Enesit. 
Cila eshte kombesia e juaj? Jo pa qellim ju pyes, pasi shume arabe qe jane ne Shqiperi , si drejtues te xhamive kane mesuar qe te flasin dhe te shkruajne shqip. Deri ketu nuk ka ndonje te keqe, por vete menyra e juaj dhe te shprehurit tuaj ne kete forum, tregojne se ju jeni disa prej tyre. Nese deshironi mund tju pergjigjeni kesaj pyetje. 
Ky forum ne internet , eshte per te gjithe shqiptaret, dhe asnjehere per te huajt. 
Kam dhe nje pyetje te fyndit: Cfare eshte Ben ladeni per ju ? Dua pergjigje te qarte dhe ju te filloni me justifikime , sepse vetem keshtu do te dime qe ti njohim te verteten , te cilen do ta pohoni me gojen tuaj.
Nese ju jeni pro terrorizmit , mendoj se adimin . duhet me patjeter qe te mos ju lejoje qe te shkruani me ne kete faqe Shqiptare.
Duhet te jeni te qarte , ju dhe kushdo tjeter, cdo gje qe sjell percarje tek Shqiptaret, dhe mundohet qe te paraqite te keqen si te mire , nuk ka vend ne kete forum.
Ky eshte opinjoni i im. Bej nje dallim: Cdo kush eshte i lire qe te praktikoje menyren e tij te besimit , por jovetem te besimit , por edhe te mosbesimit. Por: Ska te drejte qe nepermjet ketij forumi te predikoje te keqen dhe te lartesoje te ligen. 
Deshmuesi 

Frasheri
Anetar i ri
Posts: 22
(11/23/01 8:56:04 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Te qenit i drejte .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I dashur DESHMUES!

Ç'do njëri ka të drejtën të jap mendimin e tij, pa ofendime sigurisht. E kam vënë re se diskutantët myslyman në këtë forum i pyesni për kombësinë. Zotëri, harruat se 85% e shqiptarëve në trojet e tyre etnike janë të këtij besimi.

Së pari këtu nuk bëhet fjalë për luftë fetare por luftë interesash politiko-ekonomike.

Së dyti nuk ka luftë kundër terrorizmit "Islamik" por thjeshtë terrorizmit që nuk njeh as komb dhe as fe. Terrorizmi në Irlandën e Veriut ose ai i amerikanit Timothy McVey nuk është terrorizëm i krishterë!

Së treti, të thuash se një fe apo një tjetër është e civilizuar ose barbare duke u bazuar në veprimet e individëve është gabim. Nuk mund ta karakterizosh islamin me veprimet e Talibanëve ose një të pafeje si Sadam Huseini, ashtu sikur nuk mund ta karakterizosh krishtërimin me veprimet e Hitlerit apo me atë ç'farë ndodhi në shekujt e gjatë të inkuzicionit.

Përgjithësimet që bëhen si nga njëra anë ashtu dhe tjetra në këtë forum vijnë më tepër nga padituria sesa njohja e çështjeve.

I bëj thirrje të gjithë bashkombësve të mi për tolerancë dhe mirëkuptim. Të korigjojmë mangësinë më të madhe që kemi: mosditjen se si të bëjmë dialog të kulturuar. Respektimi i mendimit të individit është dhe kontributi ynë më i madh që mund ti japim demokracisë që po përpiqemi të krijojmë.



nga jugu
Deputet
Posts: 195
(11/24/01 12:18:04 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Zotit Frasheri !
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zoti Frasheri, ju pergezoj se pari per qartesine e mendimit tuaj ne lidhje me terrorizmin si fenomen pa atdhe e si dogme qe mund te zbatohet kudo duke perfshire te krishteret, myslymanet apo budistet ! Gjithashtu, do bija dakort ne pergjithesi me repliken tuaj te mesiperme, nqs me lejoni, me disa verejtje, krejtesisht shoqerore e intelektuale:
shume nga replikat drejtuar ketyre tipave qe mbeshtesin terrorizmin islamik ( ky perfundim qel qarte po te shikoni jo vetem replikat nen titullin ne fjale, por ne pergjithesi qendrimin e mbajtur prej tyre, qe prej 11 Shtatorit, e ky nuk eshte perfundim apriori i arritur vetem prej meje, por prej 95% e vizitoreve e anetareve te rregullt te ketij forumi ), jane nisur ne fillim me tentativen e argumentimit se pse ky fenomen (terrrorizmi) duhet denuar ap ekuivoke, pa medyshje te cdo lloji, qarte e preras. Me kalimin e kohes, kur prej tipave te mesipem, ju binte pak nga pak maska "njerezore",e filluan te shfaqina hapur ide te tilla se ajo qe ndodhi me 11/9 eshte vetem fillimi i asaj qe Allahu e paska parashikuar, e se do perfundoje me triumfin e islamit etj, etj, te tilla kodra pas bregut, u be e qarte per te gjithe se kemi te bejme me raste te pandreqshme fondamentalistesh, qe bazohen ne logjiken e thjeshte, o myslyman, o nuk ja vlen te jetosh (!!!!).
Shtojini kesaj edhe cinizmin e pashembullt qe pershkon replikat e tyre ne lidhje me viktimat me te fundit te anthrax, "informacionin" e njeanshem qe sjellin, nje paqartesi te theksuar ne shprehjen e ideve te tyre, nje kokteil konspiracioni e skenaresah nga me te pabesueshmit (deri edhe prezence UFO), e arrini ne perfundimin ne te cilin une kam arritur para shume kohe duke i quajtur thjesht shqipfoles por jo shqiptare. Interesat e cdo shqiptari jane qartesisht te lidhura me Perendimin, me demokracine, me diktatin e ligjit, me barazine perpara tij, me lirite e fjales, besimit e idese. Nqs ju gjeni ndonje gjurme te ketyre ideve ne replikat e tipave te mesiperm, jam gati te kerkoj falje publike, jo vetem atyre por kujtdo. 
E meqe jemi tek te drejtat, jam pikerisht une, njeri prej me radikaleve ne shprehjet kunder tyre, qe them, se pikerisht diferenca e mendimeve eshte e respektueshme, e cdokush ka te drejten e te menduarit e te shprehurit ndryshe prej meje, u njoh atyre privilegjin e replikimit te ndershem ne forum, ku i nenshtrohen vleresimeve te te treteve. E ata vazhdojne ta gezojne kete privilegj, megjithese na akuzojne per gjithfare lloj budallalleqesh.
E, meqenese e gjithe skena e pershkruar me lart, zhvillohet ne shqip (!), e nje shikim jo shume i kujdesshem, konstaton mangesi te theksuara ne sintakse e fonetike, vazhdoj te mbetem ne vleresimit tim fillestar se keta jane joshqiptare (ndoshta misionare fetare qe kene mesuar shqip) e qe detyra e tyre eshte pikerisht turbullimi i ujrave ne nje forum i cili eshte me se i qarte per nga misioni e objektivat qe ka vendosur. Fryma percarese e sjelle prej tyre me kriter thellesisht fetar, e te panjohur nga shoqeria tolerante shqiptare, pjese te se ciles perfaqesojme, eshte me se e demshme e e denueshme. Ne fund te fundit replikat e githsecilit jane te arkivuara, cdokush mund tu referohet e te nxjerre perfundimet pekatese. Thirrja per tolerance u duhet adresuar se pari atyre, e ne pergjithesi nenkupton dike qe e njeh si koncept ! Veshtire se mund te konstatoni dicka te tille ne replikat me nenshkrimet e tipave qe une u referohem si te tille...
Gjithe te mirat, e falemnderit per durimin, u zgjata pak si shume. Edhe kjo replike i nenshtrohet te njejti procesi selektiv qe ndoshta ju mund te beni e t'ju ndihmoje te nxirrni perfundimet tuaja. 
Me respsekt, "nga jugu" !

----------


## Eni

enesi2000
Anetar i ri
Posts: 11
(11/26/01 2:21:15 am)
Reply | Edit | Del LETER E HAPUR NGA DIJETARET ISLAM DREJTUAR BUSHIT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jugu
ju mund te shprehni shum gjera,keni te drejten tuaj,por do gje duhet te kufizohet,nuk duhet te tejkalohet.Ju mund te akuzoni kedo si perares apo terrorrist ne kete forum,si keni vepruar me "Fisnikun" por,jo kan ne ekstrem.
Ju duhet te kontrolloni vetveten kur shkruani,sepse ju nuk jeni shum larg cytjeve e perarjes,te cilat nuk kerkojn te sjellin gje tjeter vetem urrejtje.Kete i nderuar e keni ber mu mua ne shkrimet e mesiperme,terma te tilla nuk ke pse te iketosh.Nese te pelqejn ato qe sjell merri,nese jo mos ia ve veshin fare.Dua te them se do gje qe une kam ardhur dhe do te vij jan reale,ne te kundreten do te heshte.kjo e fundit eshte me e mire se injoranca.
une te falenderoj per shkrimet frytdhense qe ju keni sjell ne kete forum por nga ana tjeter kerkoj qe te mbani vetveten ne replikim,me cilin do qoft,kundershtus apo perkrahes. 
Pse nuk beni analizen e kasaj letre? Pse nuk pyesni per gjerat qe jan te paqarta?
Ma merr mendja se analizimi serioz do te mund te sjelli te ne frymen e bashkpunimit midis nesh,qoft musliman apo i krishter.
Jam ne pritje te kesaj analize prej gjith secilit nga ju.
ju falenderoj dhe nje bashkpunim me te paster e te qart ne replikim. 

Frasheri
Anetar i ri
Posts: 23
(11/26/01 2:27:34 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Zotit Frasheri !
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nga Jugu!
Ju falenderoj për replikën. Unë nuk mund ti dalloj këta njerëz nëse janë shqiptarë apo të huaj vetëm nga mënyra e të shkruajturit. Një arsye tjetër pse ata shkruajnë me gabime drejtëshkrimore mund të jetë shkalla e ulët e arsimit që kanë. Unë nuk kam lexuar shumë nga ato ç'farë shkruajnë, por për aq sa kamë lexuar mund të them se në përgjithësi shkrimet e tyre janë euforike dhe spekulative. Nga ana tjetër, edhe kundërshtarët e tyre në rastin më të parë janë ofendues dhe jo-tolerant. Kjo vjen nga mungesa e kulturës demokratike. 

Në këtë forum vihet për të shkëmbyer ide dhe mendime dhe jo për propagandë dhe për të ofenduar njëri-tjetrin. E them këtë mbasi në vend që debati te jetë intelektual dhe i bazuar në fakte dhe referenca, ai fillon dhe mbaron me të shara. Më falni, mbase tetë vjet me studime dhe punë në diplomaci dhe shkenca politike në SHBA më kanë mësuar të mendoj se debati i lirë është konstruktiv dhe i dobishëm për shoqërinë. Kur i jepet e drejat kriminelëve të njohur si Bin Ladin me shokë të flasin dhe propagandojnë në rrjete televizive si CNN, ABC, BBC etj. nuk shoh ndonjë të keqe që edhe ata që ju i quani shqipfolës të japin mendimin e tyre. Kini më shumë besim në demokraci zotëri.
Sinqerisht, Frashëri 

nga jugu
Deputet
Posts: 196
(11/26/01 6:43:18 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Zotit Frasheri !
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pershendetje, i nderuar zoteri !
Ju falenderoj per repliken tuaj e sic e kam thene edhe me pare, qellimi i te qenit ne kete forum, te pakten ai imi, eshte debati intelektual, te mesuarit e njohja me komunitetitn virtual shqiptar ne bote. Meqenese dy te fundit realizohen pa shume perpjekje, debati intelektual, pasuria e mendimeve, respektimi i parimeve baze te diversitetit te cdo lloji, jane per mua paresore. 
Do justifikoja qendrimin tuaj deri diku te njeanshem, me ndoshta mosleximin apo mosnjohjen e replikave te meperparshme te shkruara nga personat ne fjale. Nje shikim jo shume i kujdesshem do t'ju bindte se kemi te bejme me fondamentaliste te pandreqshem, e si te tille, kryqezuar kjo edhe me njohurite diletante te shqipes, me japin te drejten morale t'i etiketoj si shqipfoles e jo shqiptare. Ky eshte vleresimi im e si i tille, ben pjese ne ate diversitetin qe themi se respektojme, duke ju nenshtruar njekohesisht edhe vleresimeve te te te treteve, si zoteria juaj, psh. 
Po te shihni origjinen e replikave, do verenit se jo vetem une, por te gjithe anetaret e rregullt te ketij forumi, jane perpjekur te argumentojne me te mesipermit, e kjo me shume se nje here ! Pergjigjja; nenvleftesim, ofeza, totalitarizem logjik i papershkueshem, rrezim apriori i cdo mendimi te kundert, (shumica jane te tilla...), gijithsesi nje fodullek fyes e denigrues per kedo qe perpiqej te shkembente mendime me ta. E, nuk eshte e veshtire, ne ditet qe jetojme, kur e mira me te keqen zor se mund te kene pasur ndonjehere kaq kufij te qarte, te mpleksesh me "shqiptare" qe marrin anen ekstreme me ata qe po na kthejne mbrapsht gjysmen e atdheut te grabitur e mohuar, kjo eshte, me shume se e papranueshme ! Si e tille edhe eshte shperblyer nga me shume se 90% e anetareve te forumit ! Pikerisht sepse ky forum respekton diversitetin, keta kane akoma mundesine e te shprehurit lirshem. Kjo dicka tregon, apo jo ? Pikerisht ate qe ju thoni, kulture demokratike. Sa per nivelin, ju siguroj nga ana ime te pakten se ndonese filloi me pretendime te larta, tanime i eshte pershtatur nivelit te personave qe u drejtohem... e bindjes time se te tille fondamentalizem e shqipe te shkruar, veshtire se e gjen ne shqiptare ! Eshte bindja ime e si e tille, regjistrohet. 
Nderimet e mia zoteri, kudo ku jeni. 
Ju siguroj se debati i faktuar e konstruktiv nuk mesohet e kultivohet vetem ne SHBA. Pervoja, jeta e shkolla, qe ne rastin tim jane mbi dhjete vjet ne emigracion, "dicka" na ka mesuar edhe ne te tjereve... Nuk eshte e keqe qe ata qe une i quaj shqipfoles te japin mendimin e tyre, e keqe eshte se c'permban ai mendim. 
Gjithe te mirat e pershendetje vellazerore !

----------


## Eni

Frasheri
Anetar i ri
Posts: 25
(11/26/01 7:13:15 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Zotit Frasheri !
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nga Jugu!

Përshëndetjet e mia dhe faleminderit për sqarimet. Shpresoj të bashkëpunojmë në të ardhmen për çështje më të rëndësishme.

Sinqerisht, Frashëri 

niku01
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 53
(11/26/01 9:53:43 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Zotit Frasheri
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zoti Frasheri. Ju falenderoj per hyrjen tuaj ne kete diskutim. Dukeni qe jeni njeri me kulture dhe qe dini te shpreheni. Gjithashtu vleresoj percaktimin tuaj persa i perket terrorrizmit, pra eshte me se e vertete se terrorrizmi nuk duhet te lidhet me asnje fe apo besim. Kete jam munduar une, nga jugu, e shume te tjere te theksojme qe nga fillimi i ketij forumi, por sic e thote edhe nga jugu, pergjigjet qe kemi marre kane qene ne formen e injorimit ne pergjithesi. Te pakte kane qene ata qe kane biseduar me argumente te plota dhe duke diskutuar ne menyre te sjellshme. Une per enesin nuk di shume, megjithate do te doja te thosha se fisniku per te cilin eshte folur me larte, ka qene personi kryesor i cili eshte pergjigjur ne formen qe thashe pak me siper. Replika si: "ju shpifni", apo "Nuk jeni ne gjendje te gjykoni per ceshtjet ne fjale" per Fisnikun jane shprehje te cilat do i gjeni ne shume shkrime te tij. Ne te krishteret nuk kemi ndonje gje me fene myslimane Zoti Frasheri. Kjo gje vertetohet thjesht nga fakti qe ne shqipetaret kemi kaluar mire me njeri tjetrin per shekuj te tere edhe ne raste te feve te ndryshme. Shpjegimi eshte i t hjeshte: Gjithmone e kemi pasur shprehjen, "Feja e shqipetarit eshte Shqipetaria" brenda nesh. Ajo qe jemi munduar te theksojme madje, qe nga fillimi i ngjarjeve te 11 shtatorit ka qene qe te mos thuhet se amerika i ka shpallur lufte islamit, perkundrazi te thuhet se amerika i ka shpallur lufte terrorrizmit. Kjo eshte ajo qe mundohemi te themi ne Zoti Frasheri, por shpesh here kemi hasur replika si ato qe thashe me siper, prandaj edhe nganjehere indinjohemi nga pergjigjet e ketyre njerezve. Megjithate sic ju thashe edhe me siper, une ju falenderoj per hyrjen ne diskutim dhe ju pershendes.

Me respekt, Niku! 

rycki2001
Moderator
Posts: 326
(11/29/01 7:51:03 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Zotit Frasheri
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edhe une dua te pershendes zotin Frasheri per hyrjen ne forum dhe mbi te gjitha per natyren e replikave qe ai poston ne kete forum. Veçc nje gje nuk di sa eshte i vertet fakti qe 85 % e shqiptareve i perkasin fese islame. Mbase une jam i pasakt por di qe ne Shqiperi citohen te dhenat e vitit 38 nderkohe qe realiteti nuk eshte me ai i vitit 1938. Dhe per me teper diskutimi ne te gjitha forumet ngelet tek çeshtja se a duhet trajtuar muslimanet shqiptar si muslimanet algjerian? Apo ata vene para se gjithash atdheun (siç ka ndodhur realishte me figurat e medha te kultures e historise sone). Sidoqofte do diskutojme edhe ne te ardhmen. Ju pershendes edhe njehere e shpresoj qe nga diskutimet konstruktive te dale diçka pozitive.
Rycki 

niku01
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 61
(12/5/01 3:34:11 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edhe une kisha deshire te njihja burimin e statistikave qe thokan se Shqiperia eshte 85% myslimane. Sic thote edhe Rycki keto jane statistika te vjetra shume. Per mendimin tim ne shqiperi tani, popullsia kristiane eshte shume me e madhe se sa ajo myslimane. Pse e them kete?

Popullsia kristiane ne shqiperi eshte formuar kryesisht kete dhjetevjecarin e fundit. Kjo ka ndodhur si pasoje e shume misionareve kristiane te cilet erdhen nga te gjitha anet e botes, kryesisht nga Italia dhe Amerika. Te gjithe keta njerez te cilet shkojne ne keto kisha jane vertete besimtare sepse nuk besoj se nje jobesimtar ka qejf qe te shkoje e te degjoje dike te predikoje per Jesusin kur ky (jobesimtari) nuk e beson ate. 

Ndersa kur flasim per popullsine myslimane, kjo eshte e perbere me shume nga njerez ateiste te cilet kujtojne prinderit e tyre te cilit ndoshta kane qene myslimane, dhe si rrjedhoje ata thone se edhe ata jane myslimane. Kjo gje sjell si pasoje se njerezit kujtojne se shumica eshte myslimane kur ne fakt nje pjese e mire e kesaj shumice eshte ateiste. Une mbiemrin psh. e kam Mehmeti i cili eshte mysliman, megjithate une besoj ne fene kristiane dhe kushdo qe te me thote se une ne te vertete jam myslimane une aq here do ti them se jam i krishtere. E rendesishme eshte se ne cilen fe beson vete individi, dhe jo se cilen fe kane pase besuar prinderit ose gjysherit tane. 

Niku! 


Enip  
Moderator
Posts: 528
(12/17/01 4:13:14 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Pa cfare trimash keta talibanet
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 712
(11/13/01 1:39:31 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del All Pa cfare trimash keta talibanet!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Desha vetem ti shpreh ngushellimet e mija islamisteve qe dine shqip!

Anton! 

Torollaku
Nderi i Kombit
Posts: 304
(11/14/01 2:00:45 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Pa cfare trimash keta talibanet!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Leri Anton, te vajtojne ne heshtje! 

Enip 
Moderator
Posts: 323
(11/14/01 3:01:08 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Pa cfare trimash keta talibanet!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kabuli ra dhe talibanet u terhoqen neper male.Flitet se dhe Kandahari mund te rrezohet shpejt dhe se aty kane mbetur pak nga forcat e talibaneve.

Por ama lufta akoma s'ka mbaruar.Edhe kur Afganistanin e pushtuan trupat sovjetike,afganet po te njejten taktike ndoqen,dmth. terheqjen neper malet dhe prej andej herae heres sulmonin ushtrine sovjetike duke i bere sulme te befasishme.Taktike e vjeter per afganet,qe siç duket tani do zhvillojne "lufte partizane"

Por gjithesesi renia e Kabulit eshte nje ngjarje e rendesishme ne luften kunder terrorizmit dhe lufta duhet çuar deri ne fund.

Ne Kabul,qytetaret filluan te ndjenin çlirimin nga 5 vjet dhune e diktature,grate filluan te dalin neper rruget e qytetit te pashoqeruara nga bashkeshortet a vellezerit,burrat mbajne rradhen para berberanave per te hequr mjekren,por ama "burka" (veshja karakteristike e grave myslimane-ferexheja) mbahet.

Nga te gjitha keto duket se me ne fund edhe afganet po ndiejne pak "LIRI".........

Te shpresojme qe kjo "liri" te mos shperdorohet nga Aleanca e Veriut dhe vendi te hyje ne rrjedhen normale te bisedimeve mes fiseve afgane per te vendosur se kush do drejtoje ne Afganistan.


tirana 
Ekonomist
Posts: 851
(11/14/01 6:57:11 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Pa cfare trimash keta talibanet!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
krimi invokon gjithmone hakmarrje

E per fat te keq,Kabuli kaloi nje dite anarkie,hakmarrjesh,vrasjesh e plaçkitjesh,por njekohesisht qe dhe dita e pare e lirise.

Mendoj qe gjendja do te qetesohet dhe kontributi i OKB-se do te ndihet.

Megjithate,lufta kunder terrorizmit do te vazhdoje me vite. 

Edited by: tirana at: 11/14/01 6:59:18 am

Enip 
Moderator
Posts: 332
(11/15/01 3:29:58 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Pa cfare trimash keta talibanet!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Renia e Kabulit ka nje te rendesi te vecante,se pari se eshte kryeqyteti i Afganistanit qysh prej 250 vjeteve,pastaj ne te nuk eshte se sundon vetem nje grup etnik,karakteristike e krahinave afgane,por ne te jetojne si pashtunet,hazaret,taxhikasit,fise mongole etj.Pra eshte nje konglomerat i fiseve afgane dhe nuk vihet re nje fryme e theksuar separatizmi,sic mund te jene ne krahinat e tjera te vendit.

Tani pritet dhe renia e Kandaharit,kurse flitet se ka rene ne duart e Aleances se Veriut dhe Xhilalabadi.

OKB po perpiqet te jete prezente ne vend dhe po percakton dhe negociatoret per te zgjidhur problemin e qeverisjes se vendit pas talibaneve,sic eshte psh. algjeriani L.Ibrahimi etj.Edhe vendet arabe po perpiqen te gjejne nje zgjidhje sa me pak konfliktuale per qeverisjen e afganistanit duke patur nen kujdes karakteristika e ketij shteti dhe konfliktet qe mund te lindin mes fiseve afgane,Pakistanit dhe Iranit.

Po Bin Laden xhanem ku ndodhet ne keto momente kaq deçizive?????? 

ReEdD 
Moderator
Posts: 617
(11/15/01 3:51:52 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Pa cfare trimash keta talibanet!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Enip ka te drejte, kur thote qe me renia e Kabulit nuk do te thote renie e Talibaneve. Pra problemi qendron me ne thellesi, ashtu sic e ka permendur Enip. Talibanet kurre nuk jane dalluar per nje lufte frontale, por vetem pre lufte guerrile neper male. Mesa duket ata te njejten taktike kane per te ndjekur, pra kane per te luftuar maleve duke e goditur armikun me sulme te befasishme. Por mesa duket nje gje e tille ka per te qene teper e veshtire, pasi Talibanet nuk po luftojne kundra vetem Aleances se Veriut sic kane bere ne vitet 92-96, por edhe kundra Aleances Perendimore. Nje gje vihet re duke pare gjeografine e trojeve te pushtuara, duket se alenca e veriut nen mbeshtetjen e perendimit, por mundohet ti rrethoje Talibanet ne qender te Afganistani, me qellim qe ata te mos kene kontakt me shtetet fqinje. Sot ata deklaruan qe kane marre edhe qytetin e Kandaharit www.lemonde.fr/article/0,...0-,00.html gje qe do te thote qe Talibanet te izolohen komplet neper male, ne mes te Afganistanit.
SHBA dhe Britania e Madhe nuk e kerkuan nje gje te tille, pra marrjen e Kabulit dhe avancimin e forcave opozitare, perpara nje akordi per qeverisje, por mesa duket tani duhet te shtrengojne kohen e nje arritjeje te nje marreveshje midis te gjitha forcave politike, etnike dhe fetare ne Afganistan.
Aleanca e Veriut nuk shihet me sy e mire nga SHBA dhe Britania e Madhe, madje as nga nje perqindje e madhe e popullsise afgane, per arsye se gjate viteve 92-96 kur paten pushtetin ne Afganistan, bene gjera nga me cnjerezoret midis popullsise civile gje qe coi ne nje simpati te kesaj popullsie nga Talibanit. 
Shba nuk do qe nje gje e tille te perseritet, prandaj edhe kerkon qe te ngrihet nje qeveri ku te perfshihen te gjitha forcat politike, fetaredhe etnike te Afganistanit. 

Enip 
Moderator
Posts: 341
(11/16/01 9:26:33 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
. "La population s'est révoltée, les forces de l'Alliance du Nord ont pris le contrôle de la ville et il n'y a plus de talibans à Kandahar", a-t-il affirmé. 

Gjithashtu ish presidenti afgan Rabani,i cili eshte e vetmja figure qe njihet dhe nga OKB si perfaqesues legjitim i Afganistanit, thuhet se ka hyre ne Kabul.

Te shohom se si do evoluojne ngjarjet.... 

Enip 
Moderator
Posts: 346
(11/19/01 3:21:41 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ne nje shkrim te Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung,shkruhej se mbi Bin Laden ekzistojne dy teza,se pari ai mund te kete ikur nbga Afganistani me helikopter per ne Pakistan,se dyti presupozohet se ai ndodhet akoma ne Afganistan.

Gjthashtu konfirmohet vrasja para disa ditesh e nje numri figurash kryesore talibane ne nje bombardim te kryer nga trupat ushtarake amerikane dhe gjithashtu dhe vdekja e zevendesit te Al-Qaedas dhe te vete Bin Ladenit.

Kurse gazeta angleze The Times,e kufizon vendqendrimin e Bin Ladenit nje nje siperfaqe prej 80km² ne jug te Afganistanit,zone ku dhe po perqendrohen me shume skuadrat speciale komando te ameikaneve & anglezeve.

Kurse ne Kunduz ne veri te vendit(zona e vetme tashme e mbajtur nga talibanet) thuhet se Mulla Omari eshte gati te dorezohet me trupat e tij,por kete dorezim preferon t'ia beje OKB dhe jo Aleances se Veriut,ndoshta nga frika e nje hakmarrjeje e ketyre te fundit mbi njerezit e tij.

Gjethesesi ne Afganistan po fryn era e lirise dhe me ne fund pas 5 vjet heshtjeje TV-Afganistani rifilloi transmetimin e tij,ku ne ekranet e televizorit u pane dhe fytyra te grave afgane,por tashme pa veshjen karakteristike "burka-n"

Presidenti Rabani,qe ka hyre ne Kabul,mendon te therrase mbledhjen e te gjitha fiseve afgane per te vendosur mbi menyren e qeverisjes se vendit pas periudhes talibane.Ai nuk ka mbeshtetur perkrahesit e mbretit ne Rome,gje qe ka cuar ne nje deklarim nga OKB per kujdes nga lideret afgane,pasi nje ozurpim i pushtetit nga nje pale,duke menjanuar tjetren do conte ne konflikte te tjera ne Afganistan.

----------


## Eni

Enip 
Moderator
Posts: 348
(11/19/01 5:01:47 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Condoleezza Rice shprehet se SHBA nuk do te nderpresin sulmet derisa Bin Laden te kapet apo Al-Qaeda te thyhet dhe te shperndahet,gje te ciles nuk do t'i mundesoje akte te tilla si ato te 11 shtatorit.

per me teper:http://www.nytimes.com/2001/11/19/in...odaysheadlines


fisnik2000
Deputet
Posts: 135
(11/20/01 5:30:51 am)
Reply | Edit | Del re
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
enip

Ju them nje pyetje;

A do te ndaloj amerika luften e saj pasi te kam ,ne dashte All-llahu,Usamen?

..............


Enip 
Moderator
Posts: 358
(11/21/01 3:31:02 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re:Pa cfare trimash keta talibanet!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fisnik per ke lufte e ke fjalen?

nqs e ke per ate ne Afganistan them se po,pasi nqs kapet Osama Bin Laden dhe shkaterrohet Al-Qaeda besoj se PO.

Kurse lufta ndaj terrorizmit s'besoj se ndalet vetem me kapjen e nje njeriu te vetem,sa do i rrezikshem qofte ai,pasi terrorizmi nuk ka vetem nje ngjyre ( te themi ate te blerte te islamikeve),por eshte shumengjyresh dhe ka terrorista dhe mes evropianesh sic jane ata baske etj.

Pra Fisnik lufta ndaj terrorizmit sapo ka filluar dhe mendoj se do jete e gjate. 

Enip 
Moderator
Posts: 359
(11/21/01 4:05:06 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re:Pa cfare trimash keta talibanet!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kurse te henen qe vjen do mbidhet ne Berlin nje konference mbi zgjidhjen qe duhet t'i jepet problemit te qeverisjes ne Afganistan,por qe duket se mbart plot problemem pasi po verehen percarje dhe hatermbetje mes Aleances se Veriut dhe fiseve afgane se kush do marri pjese ne te.

Nje gje me beri pershtypje reagimi i Aleances se Veriut ndaj lajmit se Britania e Madhe mund te dergoje ushtare te tjere ne Afganistan dhe se muxhahedinet e kundershtojne kete gje duke u nisur nga argumnetimi se s'kane nevoje per trupa te huaja ne Afganistan dhe duan qe keto te fundit te largohen nga vendi i tyre.
Me sa duket ndihmen e amerikaneve dhe anglezeve muxhahedinet e kishin te nevojshme deri sa te arrinin e te merrnin Kabulin,tani qe kane perzene talibanet s'duan t'ia dine me per te huajte.
Ndoshta kane frike se mos vendi i tyre kthehet ne nje protektorat.
Nejse talibanet akoma nuk jane dorezuar,mbajne ne duart e tyre Kunduzin dhe Kandaharin. 

shkodra13
Moderator
Posts: 106
(11/21/01 9:01:20 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Enip
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Problemi eshte se kane frike se mos behet Afganistani protektorat,por nga ana tjeter te lene vetem gjenerojne vetem luftera civile pafund e diktatore!Kush eshte mesuar t'ja leje fajin perendimit per gjitha problemet e vendeve te botes se trete,duhet te kujtohet se problemet ne shumicen e rasteve krijohen nga brenda. 

ReEdD 
Moderator
Posts: 634
(11/22/01 2:43:10 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Pa cfare trimash keta talibanet!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Amerika nuk ka me e ndale luften edhe pasi te kape Usamen. Eshte deklaruar shume here qe pas Afganistanit e ka rradhen Iraku (qe ka tre vite qe refuzon inspektoret e OKB-se), Yemeni, Sudani dhe ndonje vend tjeter qe mendohet se terroristet kane bazat e tyre. SHBA nuk i sulmoi keto vende njeheresh pasi nuk donte te krijonte armiq me teper nga c'ka. Por Yemeni dhe Sudani me sa duket jane frikesuar nga kjo gje dhe kane filluar te ndryshojne politike. Yemeni ka filluar regjistrimin e detyruar te te gjithe te huajve qe ndodhen atje me qellim identifikimin dhe largimin e elementeve terroriste. Sudani gjithashtu po ndjek nje politike me trasparente dhe po lejon perendimoret qe te hetojne dhe bllokojne lidhjet qe Al-qaeda ka ne ate vend. Sadamit as qe i dridhet qerpiku, por kane per ti rene shume shpejt mustaqet. Edhe ky Usama se shpejti ka per ta gjetur. Donte te ngacmonte ariun ne gjume. Po c'ju desh idiotit. Veten me bomba Amerika e beri Usamen me fol me vete dhe me i urdheru bodyguardet e vete me e vra perpara se ta zene rob. Asnje ushtar amerikan nuk eshte vrare deri tani. Usama nuk e ka te gjate. Edhe pak dhe ka marre fund.
Aleanca e Veriut nuk eshte me e mire se talibanet, por edhe ata po bene numra e dine se c'i pret. 

Enip 
Moderator
Posts: 363
(11/22/01 3:22:16 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Pa cfare trimash keta talibanet!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gazeta TIME komentonte nje deklarim te presidentit amerikan Bush,sipas te cilit pas zenies apo eleminimit te Bin Ladenit dhe te Al Qaedas,SHBA do te terhiqet nga Afganistani,pasi e ka parasysh shume mire qe ky vend nuk mund te zoterohet duke iu referuar disfates qe kane pesuar ne te dy perandori te medha( ajo angleze e ajo ruse) plus ketu komplikacionev politke dhe etnike qe paraqet,por kjo s'do te thote se lufta ndaj terrorizmit do te pushoje me kaq,por do te vazhdoje me tej,por tani e tutje duke ndryshuar taktikat e goditjes.

PS. ReEdD me shkrive me nje pasazh te komentit tend: Sadamit as qe i dridhet qerpiku, por kane per ti rene shume shpejt mustaqet.  :buzeqeshje:  

fisnik2000
Deputet
Posts: 136
(11/24/01 4:44:07 am)
Reply | Edit | Del re
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

diskutime te tilla jan te pavlerta.
te besh analizen e nje lufte duhet te kesh njohuri ,ndersa analiz e till shumzohet me 0.une e di kapacitetin qe ju shpreni,mos te jen shtypet e perendimit ju deshtoni,ashtu siç jeni duke deshtuar.
si e vertetoj kete :
Çfar po ndodh ne realitet,ne fushen e betejes eshte shum shum larg asaj qe jepet ne medja te ndryshme.Dikushi,i vetkeaqur me mashtrime,mashtron edhe ate qe amerika ka pranua, thot:Asnje ushtar amerikan nuk eshte vrar. Habi,jo per mua,per per kete qe nuk din se si te mbroj terrorrizmin qe po ben amerika sot ne gjith boten,sidomos ate islame.Per çdo gje mund ti behet qejfi dikujt por te perkrahur terrorrizmin perendimor ndodh vetem te disa shqipetar te forumit albasoul.Edhe amerika po ta marri vesh per kete perkrahje te madhe qe i bejn kea tipa do te habitet.
le te qendroj te pyetja qe kam ber me pare.
dikushi e ka then qe amerika do ta vazhdoj luften qe ka hapur,duke sulmuar disa shtete qe ai i ka permendur.por ky nuk kupton se çfar shkruan,ose harron se çfar ka shkruar,ose ja fut kot prej te kotave te tij te çastit.
nese e pyes a jan ato shtete islamike?do thot po a nuk te kam then se amerika i ka hapur luft islamit? ka then jo.nuk kuptoj kundertheniet e brendshme te ketyre njerzeve.E ka fajin dobesia ose perkrahja qorre.
Enip 
keni then se nuk do ta vazhdoj luften amerika me pas.Kjo eshte teper e pabesushme,ajo ka marr perqellim te mbroj,apo te forcoj rrenjet e izraelit ne vendet arabe.Ka shum gjera qe ju nuk i keni kuptuar e do shum koh qe te kuptohen,kjo per disa arsye:
ajo me e rendesishmja eshte se ju kerkoni te kundershtoni dike ,por njohurit per te arritur ate jan shum te pakta,per mos me then zero.
kjo ju ben ju te gjitheve qe te mos keni komunikim me ate qe ju vihet perball.
enip
doja te dija prej jush. se kush jan ata terrorrista te tjer qe amerika do te luftoj me pas?
gjithe te mirat. 

Torollaku
Nderi i Kombit
Posts: 325
(11/24/01 9:48:18 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: re Fisnikut!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mbas Osames, rradhen e ka Sadami.Duhet te jesh ne dijeni te planit amerikano-turko-izraelo-ruso-evropian, per shperberjen e Irakut, pjesa veriore e te cilit(Kurdistani) do ti jepet Turqise,te rrezohet regjimi i Sadamit dhe te vendoset nje qeveri proamerikane.Ne kete menyre, qerojme Sadamin,Turqia qe na mbeshtet(SHBA) behet force nafteprodhuese, detyrimisht do te jete antare e OPEC-ut,can luften e cmimeve qe ben OPEC per ngritjen e cmimeve te naftes etj.
Vrima e miut 500 grosh , Fisnik,se mire pantallona nuk mund ti vidhnit Amerikes ju, por po ju merr edhe breket! 

burimuji
Deputet
Posts: 216
(11/24/01 9:50:58 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del > Pa cfare trimash keta talibanet!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
fisnik-trimit, 
qe pa iu dridhur qerpiku, me ate shqipe te cale, pa shenjat fillestare ortografike, po shpartallon te gjithe forumistat qe nuk kane nje mendim me te.

Per sa i takon se "te gjithe ia fusin kot", une te jap te drejte, mor fisnik-djali, sepse asnje nuk duket te kete marre pjese ne ndonje lufte, pervec teje. 

Me qe paske tere ate pervoje, ke shanse te shpalosesh aftesite e tua, dhe te radhitesh me luftetaret perkrah talibanasve, qe po i dorezohen ngasherueshem pales kundershtare afgane. Ne se nuk te pelqen ky opcion, mos u deshpero, ke ende shprese: talibani ka ofruar 50 (pesedhjete) milion dollare per te zene Bushin. Fisnik, trego aftesite e tua, se ketu na ke vene ne arrati, e nuk dijme nga te futemi, sapo shohim te shkrojturat e tua percart.

V.O.
Kur te plotesosh misionin, e te marresh shperblimin, te lutem na bej me dije.

Nderime 

Enip 
Moderator
Posts: 384
(11/28/01 3:20:34 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Fisnik
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Po nqs afganet i donin talibanet e rregullat e tyre, si eshte e mundur qe me te ikur talibanet po na dalin ne qytet pa mjeker,grate pa burkan e po shkojne ne kinema,po ndjekin programet e TV te ndaluara qysh prej 5 vjetesh????mos u shthurrren valle per momentin???

ta kam thene se terrorizmi ska vetem nje ngjyre ate te "blerte" te islamit,por eshte shume ngjyresh,dhe ne te nuk mpleksen vetem njerez myslimane,por dhe te tjere.Besoj se nje prej mbeshtetesve te terrorizmit eshte dhe Sadam Hyseini dhe po i vjen dhe atij ora dhe kembanat po bien me kohe per te. 

fisnik2000
Deputet
Posts: 146
(11/28/01 5:22:27 am)
Reply | Edit | Del enip
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
njohurit e juaja,qe nga hyrja e veriorve ne kabul jane 0.Perse e them kete,sepse medjat e te gjithave ngjyrave eshte nen diktaturen e SHBA.
2-3 para hyrjes se veriorve ne kabul,avionet amerikan godasin zyren e TV Al-jazeera,duke e shkaterruar ate tersisht.Gazetari e saj,ku ane kam nje respekt te veçant per te, shpetoj se All-llahu i'a ka ber jeten e gjate e me pas fal dhe zgjuarsis se tij,i cili nepermjet radiomarrses kap shprehit,avionat pentagoni i ka drejtuar te zyra e TV Al-jazeera,del menjeher ai dhe shoket e tjer me te.Pas jo 1 minuti te plot zyra fundose e tera.
Te tregova per kete te kuptosh shum gjera qe nuk do ti prek dhe nga ana tjeter dua te kuptosh ate qe ia me pas i tha TV ne fjal.
THA :breshka: AM ATE QE AS NE ENDERR NUK KAM PARE NDONJEHER.
Ka pare tmrrerrin e madh kur verioret jan futur ne kabul,kan torturua,kan perdhunuar ,kan marr njerezit me forc qe te veprojn ate qe ju e permendin.
Ai ka pergatitur filmime te posaçme kur verioret me perendimin kan hyre ne kabul por TV ku ai punon nuk prano9n ti japi ,sepse ka dhen urdher amerika me shoket e saj.Kam shpresa qe te me vijne ato filmime dhe do tua jap te gjitheve ju,thjesh vetem per te kuptuar se çfar jeni duke mbrojtur.
Talibanin e duan te gjith ne Afganistan,perjashto taxhikistanezet,te cilet ishin te paret qe moren fotografit porno prej trupave amerikane e britanike dhe i vune ne treg.Ti duhet ti kuptosh ato,sepse fytyrat e atyre qe hoqen mjekrrat,shkojn ne kinema etj jan tamam si fytyrat e kinezve,ne nje ndryshim te plot prej atyre bushtu.
Une falenderoj All-llahun,sepse ajo strategji qe talibani i zgjuar beri nxori ne shesh fytyrat e shum veteve qe i thonin vetes musliman.
Do te jap edhe disa lajme qe ti dhe askush tjeter nuk i posedon,ke fatin e mire qe te njihesh me to.
Ajo terheqja e talibanit ishte strategjia qe asnje ushtri nuk mund ta bente.Ajo i ka kushtuar amerikes nje humbje teper te madhe.
Vetem dje jan vrar 2600 amerikan 
ndryshimet jan shum te medha,informacionet jan ne nje diktat te pa pare ndonjeher.
Ligjet islame qe afgani i kishte do ti kthehen shum shpejt.Verioret nuk kan lidhje fare me fen muslimane,ata nuk i perkasin asaj dhe kjo gjendje nuk do te ngeli kaq leht sikur ben mbledhjen 1+1=2 jo jo 
Mula Omar para disa ditesh tha  :elefanti: ani kemi filluar luften,jan mbi 60 mij trupa qe nuk jan ven ne aktivitet.
All-llahu i ndihmoft.
falemiderit
faleminderit

----------


## Eni

Enip 
Moderator
Posts: 393
(11/29/01 3:28:35 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Fisnik
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
enderrime njeriu mund te kete shume ne jeten e tij,por perballja me realitetin eshte ajo qe ka rendesi. 

rycki2001
Moderator
Posts: 330
(11/29/01 10:57:22 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Fisnik
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
More Fis po nuk u lodhe se foluri per Usamen tend. Mire do ishte te mos flisje me sepse ti harrove qe kur filloi lufta na kujtoje se ruset kaluan 1o vjet ne Afganistan dhe lane nja 15 mije ushtare. Ndersa Amerika nuk eshte Rusi dhe Usama i beri gabim hesapet. Ja pra pa mbushur dy muaj dhe Amerika i zhduku taliabnet dhe humbja nga ana e saj eshte...tre ushtare...
Ja keshtu behen analisat zoti Fis. Jo si te pelqen ty.
Rycki 


Enip  
Moderator
Posts: 530
(12/17/01 4:15:39 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Gjithcka mbi luften kunder terrorizmit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 272
(11/14/01 9:36:06 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del All Gjithcka mbi luften kunder terrorizmit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bush dhe Putin: S'ka vend për Talebanët në Qeverinë e ardhshme.UASHINGTON (14 Nentor) - Presidentët amerikan dhe rus, Xhorxh W. Bush dhe Vladimir Putin, nënvizuan dje se talebanët nuk mund të kishin vend "as si lëvizje" në institucionet e ardhshme në Afganistan, në një komunikatë të përbashkët, të publikuar pas ditës së parë të samitit amerikano-rus në Uashington. "Ne jemi dakord për të vlerësuar se talebanët, as si lëvizje, nuk duhet të gjejnë vend në institucionet e ardhshme qeverisëse të Afganistanit", thuhet në komunikatën e përbashkët të cituar nga agjencia franceze AFP. Ajo nënvizon se Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Rusia nuk kanë "ndërmend dhe as kapacitetin për të krijuar qeverinë e ardhshme afgane. Kjo detyrë duhet të kryhet nga vetë afganët", saktëson komunikata, duke këmbëngulur megjithatë se kjo qeveri duhet të ketë "një bazë të gjerë, të përfaqësonte të gjithë afganët, burrat dhe gratë dhe të përfaqësohen të gjithë grupet etnike". Bush dhe Putin njoftuan se ata do të vazhdonin të "mbështesnin popullin afgan në përpjekjet për ngritur një qeveri të tillë, që të jetë e aftë të kthejë paqen dhe stabilitetin në Afganistan, të mbyllë kampet terroriste dhe t'i japë fund përdorimit të vendit si platformë për terroristët ndërkombëtarë". Së fundi, ata kanë mbështetur përpjekjet e bëra nga OKB-ja dhe përfaqësuesi i saj Lakhdar Brahimi për të kthyer paqen dhe stabilitetin në Afganistan dhe rajon. 



Edited by: Albasoul at: 11/20/01 9:04:28 pm

DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 273
(11/14/01 9:37:27 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Gjithcka ne lidhje me luften Amerikane kunder Terroriste
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aleanca e Veriut: Bin Laden dhe mulla Omar do gjykohen si kriminelë lufte.DUBAI (14 Nentor) - Ministri i Jashtëm i Aleancës së Veriut, Abdullah Abdullah deklaroi sot se, nëse trupat e kësaj aleance do të kapnin Osama bin Ladenin dhe protektorin e tij, mulla Omar, atëhere ata do të gjykoheshin si kriminelë lufte. "Eshtë e qartë se ata kanë kryer krime kundër popullit afgan. Shumë civilë janë vrarë", deklaroi Abdullah për stacionin televiziv të Abu Dabit, i cituar nga agjencia Reuters. "Ne i konsiderojmë kriminelë lufte, kështu që ata duhet të dalin përpara drejtësisë", shtoi ai. Sidoqoftë, edhe pse provincat e vendit po merren nën kontrollin e Aleancës së Veriut apo po luftojnë kundër talebanëve, nuk ka ende shenja se Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës janë pranë kapjes së mulla Omarit apo Osama bin Ladenit, i cili konsiderohet i dyshuari kryesor për organizimin e sulmeve kundër Qendrës Tregtare Botërore. 



DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 274
(11/14/01 9:38:29 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Gjithcka ne lidhje me luften Amerikane kunder Terroriste
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Avionë USA bombarduan gjatë natës Xhalalabadin dhe Khostin, AIP.ISLAMABAD (14 Nentor) - Gjatë natës, qendrat e talebanëve në lindje të Afganistanit, Xhalalabad dhe Khost, kanë pësuar bombardime të ashpra nga aviacioni amerikan, njofton agjencia afghane Islamic Press (AIP) që citon një përfaqësues të milicisë integriste. Aviacioni amerikan bombardoi instalimet ushtarake në Xhalalabad, kryeqendër e krahinës së Nangarharit dhe një kanal në perëndim të qytetit. "Avionët amerikanë bombarduan gjashtë herë Xhalalabadin këtë mengjes. Një bombë ra në një kanal në perëndim të qytetit dhe uji depërtoi në lokalitet, duke i detyruar autoritetet lokale të mbyllin kanalin", vuri në dukje zyrtari taleban i cituar nga agjencia. Shtabi i përgjithshëm i brigadës 81 u sulmua gjithashtu gjatë bombardimit më të ashpër ajror amerikan në qytet që prej mëse një muaji, shtohet nga të njejtat burime. Përfaqësuesi i talebanëve nuk ka përmendur viktima civile. Sipas AIP, avionë amerikanë sulmuan gjithashtu qytetin Khost, 8 km larg kufirit me Pakistanin. Një bazë ushtarake talebane u godit gjithashtu. Sipas AIP, është fjala për një zonë ku amerikanët kishin hedhur raketa Kruiz më 1998 në kampet e stërvitjes që janë drejtuar nga teroristi me origjinë saudite, Osama bin Laden. Sipas banorëve të kësaj zone kufitare, bombardimet kanë qenë "aq intensive dhe të ashpra sa që ata nuk kanë fjetur gjithë natën". Edhe në këtë sektor nuk është njoftuar për viktima civile. 



DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 275
(11/14/01 9:39:36 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Gjithcka ne lidhje me luften Amerikane kunder Terroriste
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Afganistan: Talebanët braktisin Kandaharin, bastionin jugor.MOSKE (14 Nentor) - Forcat talebane kanë braktisur gjatë orëve të fundit edhe bastionin jugor të Kandaharit. Kjo është konfirmuar nga ambasadori i Qeverisë afgane në Taxhikistan, Said Ibrahim Hikmat, i cituar nga agjencia ruse e lajmeve Itar-Tass, e më pas nga ajo italiane ANSA. Hikmat ka theksuar se Jalalabad ka rënë, falë një ngritje të popullsisë lokale kundër talebanëve. Si Jalalabad, ashtu edhe Kandahari, janë nën mbikqyrjen e forcave anti-talebane të Aleancës së Veriut, që për momentin nuk kanë hyrë në veprim. 



DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 276
(11/14/01 9:40:46 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Gjithcka ne lidhje me luften Amerikane kunder Terroriste
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Afganistan: Aleanca e Veriut emëron Rabbanin President dhe krijon një Qeveri të re
BEIRUT (14 Nentor) - Aleanca e Veriut, forcat anti-talebane që dje rimorën Kabulin, kanë bërë të ditur se kanë formuar një Qeveri të re dhe se kanë emëruar Presidenti ish-presidentin afgan në emigrim, Burhanuddin Rabbani. Lajmi është bërë i ditur nga agjencia kuvaitiane "Kuna", e cila citon disa deklarata të Sibghat Ullah Zaki, zëdhënës i komandantit uzbek, Abdul Rashid Dostum, që ka formuar Qeverinë pas disa konsultimesh me komandantë të tjerë. Rabbani, ka deklaruar një amnisti të përgjithshme, shtojnë të njëjtat burime të cituara nga agjencia 



DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 277
(11/14/01 9:42:35 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Gjithcka ne lidhje me luften Amerikane kunder Terroriste
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Burime të Aleancës së Veriut: Bin Laden ndoshta në Pakistan.
MOSKE (14 Nentor) - Kryeterroristi Osama bin Laden mund të jetë larguar nga Afganistani dhe mund të jetë strehuar në Pakistan. Kjo është hipoteza që hodhi sot Sakhi Gairat, funksionar i ambasadës së Qeverisë afgane anti-talebane në Moskë, bën të ditur ANSA. Gairat, i cituar nga agjencia ruse Interfax, ka apeluar për kujdes duke thënë se nuk duhet të krijojmë bindjen se operacioni ushtarak në Afganistan ka përfunduar. Ai nuk ka përjashtuar faktin që forcat talebane mund të disponojnë armë bakteriologjike dhe mund të tentojnë një goditje të fundit. "Ky rrezik duhet marrë shumë seriozisht", ka thënë ai. Duke pasur parasysh situatën e rrezikshme, Gairat ka përjashtuar në fund që "Loya Jirga" - asambleja e madhe ndërtribale e propozuar nga ish-mbreti Zahir për të krijuar një Qeveri tranzitore koalicioni - të mund të thirret brenda një kohe të shkurtër. Situata aktuale e vendit, sipas Gairad, nuk mund të garantojë në fakt tani për tani prezencën e përfaqësuesve të të gjitha etnive afgane në një asamble të tillë. 



DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 278
(11/14/01 9:44:11 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Gjithcka ne lidhje me luften Amerikane kunder Terroriste
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lufta e Afganistanit: Forcat e Aleancës hynë në Kandahar. TEHERAN (14 Nentor) - Forcat e Aleancës së veriut hynë sot në Kandahar.Lajmi është dhënë nga televizioni Iranian, të cilit I referohet edhe agjencia italiane e lajmeve, ANSA. 



DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 279
(11/14/01 9:45:17 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Gjithcka ne lidhje me luften Amerikane kunder Terroriste
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Talebanët: Osama dhe Mullah Omar të gjallë në Afganistan. PESHAWAR (14 Nentor) - Talebanët kanë deklaruar sot se sauditi Osama Bin Laden dhe lideri suprem Mullah Omar ndodhen në Afganistan, të gjallë. Lajmi është dhënë nga agjencia afgane, Afgan lslamik Press, (AIP). Sipas zëdhënësit të talebanëve, Mullah Abdullah,"ata ndodhen në Afganistan dhe janë mirë". Sipas tij, "nuk ka ndryshim qëndrimi i talebanëve për dorëzimin e Bin Ladenit, SHBA. Sipas zëdhënësit, "në përplasje të armatosura me Forcat e Aleancës së Veriut në veri të provincës së Takharit ku kanë mbetur të vrarë shumë armiq mes të cilëve dhe 20 të huaj,amerikanë e anglezë". 



DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 280
(11/14/01 9:50:56 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Gjithcka ne lidhje me luften Amerikane kunder Terroriste
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pse Bin Laden (Banda Terroriste) beri kete akt tragjedik ndaj Amerikes?
Opinionet e fundit ne USA bejne te ditur sepse ky akt Terrorist u be ndaj USAs sepse Bin Laden (Udheheqesi i kesaj Bande) nuk paramendoi se Amerika do te reagonte ne kete menyre ndaj Terroristeve. Ne kete menyre ata menduan se do te ishin te lire te krijonin terror ne popullin Amerikan derisa Amerika te merrte nje aksion pas nje-dy vitesh. Por USA u kundrapergjigj sikur e donin keta banda terroristash dhe nuk i la te lire te benin si te donin.


DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 281
(11/15/01 12:54:00 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Gjithcka ne lidhje me luften Amerikane kunder Terroriste
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Greqi, Qeveria: Do të ndihmojmë NATO-n luftën kundër terrorizmit. 
ATHINE (15 Nëntor) - "Athina është e gatshme të dërgojë afro 300 trupa të tjera në Kosovë për të zëvendësuar, nëse do të jetë e nevojshme që trupat amerikane të shkojnë në Afganistan dhe një anije luftarake nëse vendoset për dërgimin e një force detare aleate në Gji". Qeveria greke nëpërmjet zëdhënësit Christos Protopapa, njoftoi se do ta ndihmojë trupat e NATO-s për të luftuar kundër terrorizmit ndërkombëtar, pa dërguar trupa greke në front. Vendi do të dërgojë gjithashtu në rajon dy aeroplanë ushtarakë transporti C-130 për "t'i shërbyer vetëm transportit të ndihmës humanitare", shtoi ai, i cituar nga AFP. Ky kontribut suplementar u zyrtarizua në mbledhjen e Këshillit ministerial të Punëve të Jashtme dhe të Mbrojtjes. Greqia u ka ofruar tashmë Shteteve të Bashkuara lehtësi për përdorimin e hapësirës së saj ajrore dhe të bazës detare amerikane, Souda, në Kretë. Ministria e Punëve të Jashtme parashikon nga ana e saj "pozitivisht parimin" e një kontributi për operacione t të mundshme humanitare që do të dërgohen në Afganistan në kuadrin e NATO-s, theksoi në një konferencë shtypi zëdhënësi i saj, Panos Beglitis. Beglitis theksoi se Greqia dëshiron një vendim të NATO-s përpara një operacioni të tillë dhe ve në dukje se ajo duhet "të ndjekë fundin e operacioneve ushtarake". Ai nuk përcaktoi , nëse në këtë rast, vendi parashikon dërgimin e trupave. 


DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 288
(11/15/01 1:06:56 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Gjithcka ne lidhje me luften Amerikane kunder Terroriste
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tetë punonjës humanitarë u liruan me ndihmën e forcave merikane dhe grupeve joqeveritare në Afganistan.
Uashington, 15 nëntor - Presidenti Bush shprehu falenderime që tetë punonjësit e ndihmave, të cilët mbaheshin nga regjimi taleban, janë tani të lirë. Presidenti theksoi se tetë punonjësit u liruan gjatë një operacioni, në të cilin morën pjesë forca ushtarake amerikane dhe grupe joqeveritare brenda Afganistanit. Ai tha se ky është një lajm jashtëzakonisht i mirë. "Forcat tona ushtarake i shpëtuan tetë punënjësit e ndihmave, të cilët mbaheshin në burg në Afganistan". Gjatë një konference të shkurtër me gazetarët në fermën e tij në Teksas, presidenti Bush tha se Kryqi i Kuq dhe të tjerë ndihmuan në përgatitjen e terrenit për shpëtimin e punonjësve të burgosur.
Dy amerikanët, dy australianët dhe katër gjermanët u arrestuan në gusht nën akuzat se po predikonin fenë e krishterë. Ata mund të dënoheshin me vdekje. 



DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 289
(11/15/01 1:08:02 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Gjithcka ne lidhje me luften Amerikane kunder Terroriste
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Përpjekje të shtuara të forcave specile amerikane për kapjen e Bin Lladenit 
Londër, 15 nëntor - Gazeta e Londrës "Dejli Telegraf" shkruan gjerësisht për përpjekjet e shtuara të forcave speciale amerikane për të shfrytëzuar rënien e talibanëve, me qëllim të zënies së Bin Ladenit. Forcat speciale amerikane, të njohura si "Forcat delta" dhe "Beretat e gjelbra", i kanë përforcuar aktivitetet në vendstrehime të Al Kaidës - në regjionin malor të pjesës jugore të vendit në mes të Kabulit dhe Kandaharit. Bin Ladeni dhe përkrahësit e tij, së shpejti nuk do të kenë ku të fshehen, nëse vavazhdon kryengritja popullore në jug të vendit. Agjentët sekretë perendimorë kanë shpejtuar që nga ushtarët dhe komandantët talebanë të marrin sa më shumë informata për vendet e mundshme, në të cilat fshehet Bin Ladeni. Kudo që të jetë ai, përfundon "Dejli Telegrafi", është më se e sigurtë se atë do ta trathtojnë pikërisht ata që me vite të tëra i kanë ofruar strehim, pra talebanët. 




DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 290
(11/15/01 1:09:06 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Gjithcka ne lidhje me luften Amerikane kunder Terroriste
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
/b "Tajmsi" londinez ka zbuluar në Kabul detaje të planeve të Osama bin Ladenit për konstruktimin e bombave atomike 

Londër, 15 nëntor (QIK) - "Tajmsi" londinez sot boton një artikull ekskluziv për detajet e planeve të rrjetit Al Kaida të Osama bin Ladenit për konstruktimin e bombave atomike dhe armëve të tjera, të gjetura në një nga selitë në Kabul. Korrespondenti i "Tajmsit" nga Kabuli ka gjetur pjesërisht ato dokumente në një shtëpi të braktisur me shpejtësi. Dokumentet përmbajnë përshkrime të hollësishme për konstruktimin e raketave, bombave dhe armëve bërthamore. "Tajms" thekson se kjo vërteton frikën më të madhe të Perëndimit për planet për sulme që do të ishin shumë më të rënda se ato të 11 shtatorit në Amerikë. 



DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 340
(11/18/01 8:16:04 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Gjithcka ne lidhje me luften Amerikane kunder Terroriste
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
+++Pakistan: Policia ndalon 4 shqiptarë të dyshuar për lidhje me Bin Laden+++

ANKARA (18 nëntor) - Policia kufitare pakistaneze, ka ndaluar një grup njerëzish të dyshuar për terrorizëm, ndër ta edhe 4 shqiptarë. Lajmi është publikuar nga kanali televiziv turk NTV. Sipas televizionit privat turk, i cili citon zëdhënësin e Policisë Kufitare pakistaneze, Muhammed Besir Han Vezir, ndalimi i 4 shqiptarëve, emrat e të cilit nuk janë publikuar, është bërë në territorin e Pakistanit, ndërsa tentonin të kalonin ilegalisht në Afganistan. Përveç 4 shqiptarëve, në këtë grup personash ishin edhe 2 turq, ndërsa pjesa tjetër ishin pakistanezë. Sipas medias së Pakistanit, ka shumë mundësi që këto persona të kenë lidhje me grupin terrorist Al-Qaida, i drejtuar nga Osama bin Laden. Muhammed Besir Han Vezir tha se kanë filluar hetimet për të vërtetuar nësë personat e kapur kanë lidhje me njerëzit që janë në kërkim. Ndërsa sipas burimeve zyrtare, pakistanezët e kapur kishin lidhje me grupin e armatosur "Xhaish Muhammed" (Ushtria e Muhamedit) e cila vepron në Kashmir.

----------


## Eni

DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 390
(11/21/01 12:23:00 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Gjithcka mbi luften kunder terrorizmit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aviacioni amerikan pezullon bombardimet në Kunduz 

Uashington, Kunduz, 21 nëntor - Aviacioni amerikan ka goditur rajonin e Kandaharit dhe zona të tjera në jug të Afganistanit, por ka pezulluar bombardimet në qytetin Kunduz - bënë të ditur zyrtarë të Pentagonit. Komandanti i trupave opozitare të Aleancës Veriore, Mohamed Daut, ka bërë të ditur se shumë luftëtarë lokalë të policisë rezerviste talibane në Kunduz janë shprehur të gatshëm të dorëzohen, por shtoi se kundërshtitë duket të kenë ardhur nga trupat e huaja, të cilat thuhet se po vrasin të gjithë ata që përpiqen të dezertojnë. 
Sekretari amerikan i Mbrojtjes, Donald Ramsfelld, u shpreh se luftëtarët e huaj nuk duhen lënë të lirë, pasi një gjë e tillë do t'u mundësonte atyre përfshirjen në akte të tjera terroriste. 



DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 391
(11/21/01 12:24:02 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Gjithcka mbi luften kunder terrorizmit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bin Ladeni ka mundësi të jetë vrarë 

Uashington, 21 nëntor - Forcat amerikane në Afganistan vazhdojnë ndjekjen e Osama bin Ladenit. Por një zyrtar i lartë i mbrojtjes pohoi për herë të parë se Bin Ladeni mund të ketë vdekur. Ndërkohë që sulmet ajrore amerikane vazhdojnë të kenë në shenjestër shpellat dhe tunelet që preferohen si vende për t'u fshehur nga terroristët e Al-Kaidës dhe të përkrahësve të tyre talebanë, një zyrtar i lartë i Pentagonit thotë se ka mundësi që Osama bin Laden të jetë vrarë nga bombardimet amerikane.
Por nënadmirali Xhon Stafëbim, i shtatmadhorisë amerikane, thotë se është gjithashtu e mundur që udhëheqësi terrorist të jetë ende gjallë dhe se ai mund të jetë në gjendje të largohet nga Afganistani. 
Zyrtarë të tjerë të Pentagonit thanë për "Zërin e Amerikës" se analistët e kundërzbulimit po gjurmojnë një numër pistash të mundshme. 

DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 395
(11/21/01 10:24:33 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Gjithcka mbi luften kunder terrorizmit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Çmimi prej 25 milion dollarë për Bin Ladenin 

Uashington, 21 nëntor - Koalicioni antiterrorist i drejtuar nga Shtetet e Bashkuara ka arsye të besojë se i dyshuari për terrorizëm, Osama bin Laden, fshihet ende në jug të Afganistanit, pavarësisht nga deklaratat e udhëheqësve talibanë se ai është larguar nga vendi  ka deklaruar zëdhënësi i koalicionit, Kenton Keit. Ushtria amerikane po shpërndan një mesazh përmes valëve të radios, brenda Afganistanit, përmes të cilit njofton se do të shpërblejë deri me 25 milion dollarë, këdo që kap apo furnizon me informata të sakta për vend-ndodhjen e Osama bin Ladenit. 

fisnik2000
Deputet
Posts: 137
(11/24/01 5:41:37 am)
Reply | Edit | Del perralla amerikane
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
nuk e di pse nuk po lodhesh me ato perralla,a mos dikush te ka ven detyr inderuar.Nuk i ha ato perrella njeriu me tru.
leri keto dhe na sill nje gje qe mund te perfitojm te gjithe.
ato qe ti na sjell jan te kunderta ne terren.
faleminderit 

DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 415
(11/27/01 12:59:29 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: perralla amerikane
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O Shoku Fisni me vjen shume keq qe ti gjykon median ne kete menyre i dashur. Po te kishim fakte qe ti ndoshta i paske dhe i sjllke por te tjeret nuk ti besokan ai Bin Laden me grupin e tij terrorist do te kishte perfunduar me kohe e me vakt ne ate kutine e zeze nen toke. Duhet te njohesh shume rreth jo vetem shtypit por dhe rreth medias ne pergjithesi, ishte kjo qe i rrezikoi koken Klintonit qe do e hiqte nga posti i tij. Prandaj nuk duhet te bazohesh vetem tek ajo gazeta apo revista nga e merr ti shkrimet c'do gje mund te ndodhe asnje INFO. nuk eshte e carte. Dhe meqe ra fjala ato ishin vetem parashikime. Me pare qe te gjykosh nje njeri ti duhet te kuptosh se cfare permban ai njeri nga mbrenda jo vetem ta shikosh ashtu nga siper, dhe te flasesh kot ne tym. Shumica e tyre ishin si psh. "MENDOHET" "MUND TE JETE" "NDOSHTA" duhet te mesosh konceptin e ca gjerave pastaj jep opinione rreth dickaje. Megjithate pajtohem me ty se ndoshta nuk jane te verteta por MSG. yt nuk perkiste ne lidhje me temen dhe keni nje forum qe thote nese nuk e di "VEREJTJE DHE SYGJERIME".
FLM
*Ky eshte forum dhe ka faqe si per ty ashtu dhe per mua dhe mund te shprehesh ose te marresh c'do shkrim dhe ta vendosesh ketu perderisa ploteson kushtet Pra *Shkrimi ku merret ka te drejten e COPYRIGHT dhe *ketu pajtohet me ligjet qe administratori vendos. Kaq kisha. 

fisnik2000
Deputet
Posts: 143
(11/28/01 1:36:20 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Gjithcka mbi luften kunder terrorizmit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Diplomacia Franceze:Amerika dhunon ligjet boterore.

"Paris :ngerdheshje: iplomati ,specialisti per lindjen e mesme Erik Rolo thote:
Amerika po dhunon ligjet boterore per luften ndaj terrorrizmit.te gjithe ne jemi kunder terrorrizmit.A eshte kjo rruga per luftimin e tij? apo, politika policore ushtarake qe ndjek Amerika do te zgjidhi problemin ?
Ai e cilesoj fjalen e bushit si perkrahes te terrorrizmit,nga ku perben nje rrezik te madh per paqen ne bote......
Ne fund thote :fantazma: orca perendimore do te humbasi nese ajo do te dhunoj ligjet boterore,e cila do te çoj boten ne katastrofa te rrezikshme ku nuk do te gjendet nje forc e madhe dhe e veteme,e cila do te sherbej per qetesimin e situateta qe mund te krijohen.


Moheet ref : 11/27/2001 3:01:27 PM 



Enip  
Moderator
Posts: 532
(12/17/01 4:19:09 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Mediat,Bin Laden,video tape ?????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Enip 
Moderator
Posts: 474
(12/13/01 4:44:36 am)
Reply | Edit | Del All Mediat,Bin Laden, video tape ?????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A duhet qe mediat te ndikohen dhe te presin "ok" per te transmetuar mesazhet e Bin Ladenit?

Po ndiqja dje nje emision tek CNN pikerisht per kete problem,nese duhet te jepet/transmetohet kaseta e Bin Ladenit dhe a eshte kjo dicka ne te mire te opinionit publik amerikan???

Aq me teper se me kaseten po merren disa perkthyes arabe,per te mundesuar keshtu nje perkthim sa me perfekt.

Pra si mendoni mediat a duhen kushtezuar ne aktivitetin e tyre nga te tilla fenomene? A mos eshte ky fakt nje kufizim i lirise se shtypit te lire? 

rycki2001
Moderator
Posts: 343
(12/13/01 8:18:11 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Mediat,Bin Laden, video tape ?????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Amerika eshte ne lufte dhe ne nje situate te tille me shume se rregullave te nje kohe paqe Amerika i nenshtrohet rregullave te luftes. Nuk eshte materiali i pare qe amerikanet kane siguruar per te vertetuar perzierjen e Bin Laden ne atentatet e 11 shtatorit. Si e tille per gjithshka te tille eshte vetem Bush qe vendos. Sepse ne fund te fundit mediat amerikane te pavarura ose jo mbrojne dhe perkrahin Ameriken...
Rycki 

ReEdD 
Moderator
Posts: 704
(12/14/01 12:12:28 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Mediat,Bin Laden, video tape ?????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Qetesohuni se video-ja doli. Shume gjera u qartesuan, kuptohet per ata qe nuk ishin akoma te qarte.
Klikoni ketu www.cnn.com/2001/US/12/13...ranscript/ dhe lexoni se cfare tha i nderuari Laden. 

qypi
Anetar i ri
Posts: 35
(12/14/01 1:06:10 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Pallavra!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Deri tani shtypi amerikan(ai i korporatave) ka marrë një drejtim dhelpërak. Fakti që nuk tregohet video-ja është thjesht një metodë demagogjike dhe antidemokratike. Praktikisht po u kërkohet me "lezet" publikut të heqin dorë nga njohja e burimit të së vërtetës! Ky është mendimi im. 

DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 467
(12/14/01 10:16:03 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Pallavra!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nese doni ta ridegjoni mund ta gjeni tek www.7online.com.
Edhe une keshtu degjova sepse shume kane gjykuar shtypin per dhenien e kesaj kasete ne publik. Por nuk e kane cenuar aspak median, ngaqe ajo e ka kete te drejte. Edhe tani perserit e riperserit pjeset e videos. Shume vete besojne se kjo kasete nuk ishte e vertete, por ky fenomen eshte hedhur poshte. Pra kaseta e bere nga Bin Laden ishte 100% origjinale dhe shume besojne sepse ndoshta e ka bere qe te pranoje faktin se une isha ai qe organizova kete akt terrorist. Dhe me kaseten e tij ai don te beje pjese sadopak ne histori. 
Me siguri qe populli eshte tronditur nga kjo makaber, por me mire te dijme perpara se si cendron ngjarja se sa te na vije si e papritur ne fund.
---------
Pershendetje D^D. 

enesi2000
Anetar i ri
Posts: 19
(12/15/01 3:27:23 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Mediat,Bin Laden, video tape ?????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
vidjo ishte teper qesharake,per mua nuk tregon vetese diçka ka ndodhur me forcat amerikane ne afganistan.pse e them kete:sepse kur Amerikes i ngec diçka ne fyt ben diçka tjeter per tu shfajsuar.Si kjo e ketij shiriti budalla.
shum analist po ja perplasin ne sy amerikes kete dredhi budallaqe.
Nje gjeneral i lart,ne x vend thot:Per te vertetuar nje fakt,sa do i vogel qoft,me filmime nuk pranohet.Pse amerika nuk ngre akuzen ne gjykaten boterore?


tirana 
Ekonomist
Posts: 961
(12/15/01 4:32:46 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Mediat,Bin Laden, video tape ?????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
O enesi!

A me thua te lutem ku ekziston e ku e ka seline "Gjykata Boterore"?



gramoz
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 3
(12/15/01 5:59:30 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Mediat,Bin Laden, video tape ?????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

jemi budallenj apo pentagoni ka ndjer fundin.

shiriti qe pentagoni nxorri ishte teper injorim per mbar boten.Ajo qe me ka munduar deri tani,pas nxjerrjes se kesaj shpifje ishte:
1- SHBA argumentoj te "verteten" nepermjet nje shiriti,tani pas disa muajsh luftimesh.me te drejt mund te pyes.Me çfar argumenti ka ber luften ne afganistan deri me tani SHBA ?
me çfar argumenti ka vrar deri me tani mbi 15 000 femij e gra?
2-shiritin e trilluar qe amerika servisi,nuk diti ta realizoj me perpkmeri,per kete falenderoj All-llahin,i cili thote:3:54. E, ata i kurdisën një dredhi, All-llahu iu kundëvu dredhisë së tyre, All-llahu është asgjësuesi më i fuqishëm kundër atyre që bëjnë dredhi
3- zeri i shiritit ishte 0 ne te shihje nje anglishte ,e cila e kishte origjinen ne FBI e CIA.

ne shum te tjera nje gje vura ne mendjen time:
shiriti i kurdisur permendte emrin e nje prej dijetareve te madhenj islam.
SHBA,per her te par permend kete dijetar shum te rrezikshem per te.
Nxorra konkluzjonin per ju e jo per veten time.

Kush ngre koken mbi te verteten do te gjej ate qe kan gjetur paraardhesit e tij.
kete mendjemadhesi pati dhe Firaoni ne kohen e profetit Musa (Mojsi),ku sot ai eshte shembull per ter njerezin ne muzeumin e Kairos,Egjiptit.
Kete shembull do ta marri perendimi se shpejti.
te shikosh ne ter boten,do te shohish vetem gjak muslimani.Keto e kan mbushur zemren e çdo muslimani ne bot me urrejtje,e cila kerkon te shperthej.kerkon te drejten,moralin e dhunuar per forcave te egra te perlyera me gjakun e muslimanve prej shum kohesh.
Nje dit e bardh do te vij,kur musliamnet te ven ne vend dinjitetin e tyre.Kjo nuk eshte e larget,kufijt kan kaluar cakun e duhur. 

tirana 
Ekonomist
Posts: 962
(12/15/01 10:13:00 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Mediat,Bin Laden, video tape ?????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Te uroj mirseardhjen o Fisnik :buzeqeshje:  

shkodra13
Moderator
Posts: 185
(12/15/01 2:11:52 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Mediat,Bin Laden, video tape ?????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
bravo tirana!!!


Shqiptar
Nder i kombit
Posts: 2377
(12/15/01 3:01:28 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Mediat,Bin Laden, video tape ?????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Myslymanet bejne mire te ulin koken, te punojne e jetojne si njerez dhe te mos behen shume trima pasi vetem budallai i bie murit me koke. Nese nuk ua mbushi mendjen as video qe pate, une jam i bindur qe Bin Laden do te kapet i gjalle, dhe do te keni kenaqesine ta degjoni live ne nje seance gjyqesore se sa te verteta jane akuzat per te.

Amerikanet jane te vendosur ti shfarrosin te gjithe minjte qe perhapin murtajen ne bote.


DDesigner 
Deputet
Posts: 479
(12/16/01 1:21:12 am)
Reply | Edit | Del Re: Mediat,Bin Laden, video tape ?????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ate qe doja te thoja une e kishte thene SHQIPTARI me siper. Pra nuk e di se cfare po mundoheni te thoni me prapaskenat e tuaja? Vidoja ishte plotesisht e sakte, pavaresisht pse opinionet lekunden sa lart e poshte. Dhe sa per dijeni Bin Laden do te kapet se shpejti gjall ose vdekur(period). Kot vetem sa per zgjerim informatik, degjova ne lajme se forcat Amerikane kishin dergjuar Bin Laden te fliste ne radio duke dhene komanda 50km larg bazes se tyre, pavaresisht sa e vertete qendron. 
Persa i perket luftes ne Afganistan, ishte e nevojitur nje lufte e kesaj dore sepse jo vetem qe ishte ne te mire te USAs por dhe cliroi njehere e mire qytetaret e Afganistanit nga rrenjet e Terrorizmit Taliban. Dhe ju vete sic e shikoni i gjithe Afganistani po e mbeshtet dhe e ndihmon kete veprim. Nuk e di sa i keni ndjkur mediat por ate dite grate e Afganistanit hoqen per te paren here Shamine qe i mbulonte tere fytyren sepse nuk mund ta hiqnin me pare sepse ishin nen terronin, e terroristeve. 
Persa i perket Bin Laden tani ka mbetur si nje Pushke pa Fisheke. 
Pershendetje D^D. 


Enip  
Moderator
Posts: 534
(12/17/01 4:22:48 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Sqarim
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Sic e vini re ne kete teme permblodha pak a shume rubrikat me tematike nga lufta ne Afganistan dhe problemet qe rrodhen prej saj.
Mqs ishin hapur shume tema te tilla mendova t'i grupoj ne nje te vetme dhe rubika e hapur nga Albo m'u duk me e pershtatshmja,keshtu ju ftoj qe nqs deshironi te postoni apo diskutoni mbi keto ceshtje,postimet tuaja t'i dergoni ketu dhe jo te hapen rubrika te reja,te cilat po "ne nje vend i bien" problemit.

shpresoj te gjej mirekuptimin e forumisteve.

----------


## Shën Albani

Jane ndare njerzit ne dy taborre: njera pale mendon se Evropa eshte pro arabe dhe gabohet rende, dhe pala tjeter qe mendon se Amerika eshte antiarabe dhe gabohet pjeserisht.

Pse gabohen te paret ?

Te paret gabohen kur i bejne qejfin vetes dhe paraqesin Gjermanine dhe ndonje vend tjeter si miq te arabeve, mirepo prapavija qendron dikund tjeter. Schröder nuk eshte parimor, sic nuk eshte as Shiraku e as Putini. Cka deshirojne keta kur jane kunder luftes ? 
A brengosen keta per popullin irakian apo dicka tjeter? Dicka tjeter fshihet aty!  Amerika duket agresive, por eshte me e drejte se Evropa, se paku ata deklarohen boterisht se kudo i mbrojne interesat e veta. 
Ndersa Evropiane kane frike nga kjo lufte,  kane frike se rrezohen qeverite tjera qe jane kukulla te perendimit dhe kane frike se ne ato vende vijne ne fuqi forcat islamike dhe me cdo kusht perpiqen ta ruajne status quon. Jo per te miren e ketyre popujve , por te miren e vet dhe per rehatine vet dhe per blerjen e benzinit me cmim me te ulet se sa ujin!!!
Shume njerez krenohen me qendrimit e Shirkaut, Schröder dhe te Putinit, pa ditur se qellimi i ketyre eshte shume  me i keq se i Bushit! 
Nese Bushi sulmon, denohet pakica ne Irak, dhe clirohet shumica. Nese mbetet sic eshte vuajne shumica dhe jeton mire pakica, edhe ate ne te gjitha vendet arabe!
Nese nuk shihen qellimet evropiane, atehere duhet njeriu te jete i verber. Po t´ishte degjuar Evropa, Milloshevici do t´ishte akoma ne pushtet , e shqiptaret ne Shqiperi e Maqedoni...
Politika evropiane ka qene gjithmone politike kurvash qe eshte zhvilluar ne vijen Paris, Berlin dhe Moske, edhe tani po riaktivizohet kjo politike hipokritesh, hipokrit qe jane zotuar se do te luftojne per demokraci, mirepo bejne ceshte e mundur per t´imbajtur mbreterit dhe diktaoret ne fuqi, sepse keshtu u konvenon ketyre!!!
Ne anen tjeter ne bote demonstrohet, por askund ne vendet arabe, kjo deshmon se sa liri kane keta njerez dhe kane ardhe ne poziten e deles keta popuj ku urrejne Ameriken dhe duan Evropen, e cila nuk ben asgje tjeter pos lufton per t´i mbrojtur sklleverit e vet!

Sadami, i martuar me kusheriren e vet, i hoqi breket, e carmatosi shtetin vetem per te mbetur ne pushtet, edhe pse dihet se amerikanet do ta sulmojne, ky diktatore i semure, po carmatoset teresisht edhe pse  e din se amerikanet do ta sulmojne. Blix dhe te tjeret vetem sa jane duke ndihmuar Ameriken, te cilet fundi i fundit luften do ta bejne!!! Dhe eshte mire ta bejne sepse prej aty mund te nise demokracia dhe riqytetrimi i ketyre popujve. Qeverite arabe i lejojne popullit liri per tu futur ne xhami, aty ku mendohet per boten tjeter dhe ku hipnotizohet populli, sepse keshtu ata qeverisin pa probeleme, por keto qeveri nuk lejojne popullin te shpreh mendim politik!

nese clirohet Iraku, do t´ishte mire te vazhdohej me Iranin, ushtriua ehste aty afer dhe pastaj nis shkrirja e ajsbergut te diktaturave arabe...kjo eshte mire per ata dhe per boten...

Amerika i ka imponuar demokracine Evropes perendimore, i imponoi edhe Balknait ne vitet e fundit, do t´ishte mire, t ´i imponohet edhe Afrikes veriore. Per imponim te demokracise e falenderojne vazhdmisht gjermanet, italianet, etj, per nje imponim te tille e falendreojme balkanasit sot, nesra do ta falenderonin edhe arabet....

----------


## nak

Esenca e politikes se SHBA-se dhe Europes qendron ne faktin se SHBA percjell politiken e konfrontimit me te keqen, kurse Europa ate te permbajtjes!
 E keqja jone qendron ne faktin se jemi as kendej as andej. Me nje fjale jemi ne Europe por muslimane. keshtu qe kemi me hjeke sa te jemi gjalle. Sidomos kur kihet parasysh fakti qe disa "shqiptare" krenohen me kete atributin e dyte....!!!!!

----------


## nak

Nuk e di si qendron me anglishte por do te te sugjeroja nese e njeh gjuhen mire ta lezosh Samuel Huntington " The Clash of Civilisations and the remaking of the world order", 1996, FreePress. Aty e sheh se kah po shkon kjo dynja edhe qka eshte domethenia e te qenurit musliman. Perndryshe autori eshte shume i njoihur ne politiken amerikane...profesor i Harward-it...

----------


## Honezmi

Esht e vertete se do te heqim, deri atehere, kur disa te harine te kuptoin se: feja s'ka te beje fare me politiken.
Disa bejne moral ne favor te fese te tyre,por pa e nxjere koken direkt !!!Qe ta konkretizoje kete po mar nje shembull :e mira/e keqja: ustafa Kruja shahet nga te gjithe se krijoi qeverine "kuislinge"ne kohen e pushtimit gjerman;si nje i shitur.Kurse prifti Pater Anton Harapi nderohet si nje njeri i modh i kombit (ky ishte minister ne qeverine e Mustafa Krujes dhe i vleresuar nga gestapua)!!!Pra sic e shikoni te dy "ne sherbim te gjermanve",njeri shahet per te vetmin fakt se eshte -MUSTAFA-(musliman), kurse tjetri nderohet se eshte -PATER ANTON-katolik.Hajde llogjike ...hajde !!!!!!
..E bera kete loje fjalesh ketu, thjesht sa per te sqaruar konkluzjonin perfundimtar te ketije (nak-ut),qe thote:e keqja=me musliman!!!E cuditshme per nje shaka desh mori flak gjithe Shqiprija!!!

----------


## Orku

Komenti yt per Europen eshte pjeserisht i sakte ne sensin qe une personalisht mendoj se nje mysliman e ka me te kollajte ingerimin (pas 11 shtatorit kane ndryshuar gjerat) ne SHBA sesa ne Europe...konkretisht ne SHBA ka police femra te cilave u lejohet mbajtja e shamise ne koke gje te cilen ne Europe rralle se mund ta hasesh. Megjithate per hir te se vertetes duhet thene se ne 10 vitet e fundit qendrimi i BE ne lidhje me Palestinen eshte shume me realist se ai i SHBA...kjo ben qe BE te shihet nga shume myslimane si me afer tyre....por nuk duhet te harrojme se aresyeja nr 1 a antipatise qe ekziston ne boten arabe kunder Amerikes eshte ceshtja e Izraelit....atentatet terroriste apo dhe shume sulme te tjera nuk behen per perrallat se ata qe i bejne kerkojne t'i imponojne botes perendimore rregullat apo besimin e tyre por pikerisht per ndihmen qe Amerika jep ne shtypjen dhe genocidin qe ushtron shteti Izraelit.

Une jam plotesisht dakort qe Sadami eshte nje kriminel dhe nese arabet do te shpetonin nga diktaturat do te ishte nje gje e mrekullueshme sepse kjo do ti hapte rrugen progresit por ka shume njerez qe jo krejt pa aresye mendojne se pas kesaj lufte fshihet nevoja per te dominuar resurset e naftes ne lindjen e mesme....si dhe ngritja e qeverive kukulla(sic ka ndodhur me pare dhe sadami ka qene njeri prej tyre deri vone) qellimi i te cilave eshte nderprerja e mbeshtetjes per palestinezet ne luften ndaj Izraelit.

Nese amerikanet duan te tregojne se sa rendesi kane per ta te drejtat e njeriut duhet ne radhe te pare te ndalin genocdin ne Israel ne vend qe ta financojne ate me mjete ushtarake dhe financiare, te mos bllokojne rezolutat e pjeses tjeter te botes ndaj krimeve atje, te kerkojne terheqjen e Izraelit ne kufijte e 67 dhe pastaj ta bejne hi Sadamin dhe Gedafin.

Por kur nga nje ane flet per demokraci dhe nga ana tjeter sponsorizon genocid kjo le vend jo per pak dyshime.

Une jam dakort me ty se qendrimi i Europes ka qene dhe ngelet nje qendrim indiferent, i percare dhe inkoherent...i paafte per te zgjidhur asgje dhe po te mos ishte per SHBA Kosova dhe Shqiperia do ishin kthyer ne nje Bosnje te dyte..... por ne rastin konkret ne ndryshim nga lufta ne Kosove, mungon nje aresye e forte per te bere lufte.....ne Kosove zhvillohej nje masaker dhe spastrim etnik ndersa ne Irak aktualisht pervecse eshte nje shtet diktatorial si fjala vjen Koreja e Veriut apo Kina nuk po ndodh asgje. Dhe eshte krejt llogjike qe dikush te pyese veten a ekzistojne standarte te dyfishta ne kete histori ????
Per mua Ariel Sharoni, i cili i ka te hapura dyert e shtepise se bardhe i vetmi ndryshim qe ka nga Sadami eshte se votohet, por ne krime jane shume afer njeri tjetrit.

Une mendoj se kjo eshte aresyeja kryesore perse sot mbare opinioni boteror eshte kunder kesaj lufte.

----------


## Orku

Shoku nak une jam mysliman dhe jam shume krenar per zgjedhjen time. Se cfare shqiptari je ti kete nuk e di por se sa shqiptar jam une nuk i ka ngelur kapacitetit tend ta vleresoje.

----------


## Seminarist

Do te kishte qene me interes te shihej se si do te reagonin vendet muslimane, sikur kundrejt tyre te vihej po ai ligj (i sheriahut) qe ata vete ia kane vendose te tjereve, kur i zoteronin.

Dmth, te paguajne nje here taksa me shume se te tjeret ne perendim,

te mos u lejohet cdo lloj veshje e komoditeti a martese, te mos u lejohej ndertimi xhamive, por te mbaheshin ato qe kane qene per nje fare kohe...etj.


Izraeli, kombi martir qe i mbijetoi mizorive te hershme prej shekujsh, ne token e vet, nuk paska te drejte te mbrohet apo vetembrohet, sepse i quhet krim. Nuk e kuptoj kete logjike!

Per cfare eshte Sharoni me teper kriminel edhe perse, se sa dikush qe nuk le aviona pa rrexuar, mundesisht me vrasje sa me spektakolare qe te mundet? Me njerez qe flejne mbi dinamite, megjithese nuk jane vecse nje tufe azilantash "te felliqet", fytyreverenjtur.....

A e dini qe te pakten pati nje familje Izraelitesh, qe dhuruan organet e te birit qe iu vra ne nje nga atentatet e "martireve" barbare, nje femije palestinez, qe po i numeroheshin ditet (megjithese edhe ky neser, nuk do te ish habi te behet nje tjeter "martir" barbar)????

Shen Alban; Reforma qe duhet te pasoje ate pjese te botes eshte teper e thelle.....(une them e pamundur).
Amerika ka te drejte, edhe kjo nuk ka pse te nenkuptoje aspak, se Amerika eshte shteti hyjnor qe pritej deri me sot. Civilizimi "amerikan" eshte rezultat e farketimit te fanatizmit perendimor, rrahur ne Kudhren e Krishterimit elastik, qe beri te mundur krijimin e koncepteve te barazise se vertete.

*Ceshtja do te zgjidhet diten, kur ne Izrael do te zbulohet pika detare e burimeve te naftes, kaq shume e kerkuar nga specialiste amerikane*,..atehere do te shihni se si do te ulen arabet!

----------


## Orku

Do beje mire ti kontrollje pak me shume emocionet dhe mos i nxirrje zorret kaq lehte.

1 - Kur myslimanet aplikonin ate lloj sistemi (me takse) disa te tjere neper vende te tjera te botes kishin nje institucion torture qe per nga egersia njeh te pare vetem gestapon dhe ekuivalenti i takses ishte gijotina...nuk po futem me tutje se nuk eshte vendi.

2 - Martesa dhe komoditetet jane shpikje te tuat sepse nuk jane te ndaluara....megjithate le ti hedhim nje sy sistemit alternativ.
Ssitemi alternativ ishte qe objektet e kulteve te kombit martir te ktheheshin ne vendin ku grumbulloheshin mbeturinat si dhe banjo publike ku njerezit te perdhosnin dicka e cila per te tjeret ishte e shenjte.....me thuaj a ngeli ne kembe ndonje xhami ne spanje apo itali nga ato te koherave perpara...kurse sot zotrote e ke patriarkanen akoma ne Stamboll.....qe te me lodhi ndonje tjeter per te shkruar edhe e kuptoj por ti besoj se i di prandaj kiji parasysh vete kur flet.

Kombi martir ka kryer spastrime te dhunshme etnike, ka kryer masakra, genocid, shpronesime dhe krime te denja per persekutoret e kombit martir dhe per tifoze ithtare te mizorise.

Komuniteti cifut ne shtetin palestinez te parapushtimit nuk ishte kaq pjellor sa te 100 fishohej brenda 50 vjetesh por solli ne tokat qe u pushtuan padrejtesisht raca nga e gjithe bota dhe i vendosi ne toka qe iu moren pronareve te ligjshem te cilet ne fakt kishin shekuj qe jetonin aty ne harmoni dhe respekt te plote me pjesen tjeter. Ndersa sot mercenareve vullnetare u paguhen 20 000 dollare per te shkuar dhe jetuar ne Israel ne token e tjeter kujt ne nje shtepi te gatshme (kuptohet pasi te jesh bere hebre).

Sepse sharoni eshte pushtues dhe jo vetem pushtues i tokave te njohura nga OKB por edhe i atyre te cilat askush ne bote nuk ja quan te vetat....eshte vrases femijesh dhe te pafajshmish te cileve u ka shkaterruar familjet,kombin, pronat dhe jeten.

<> jane atje me shekuj perpara sesa 99% e popullsise te izraelit....pra jane me autoktone se gjysma e kombeve europiane, dhe sidoqofshin vdesin se bashku me viktimat e tyre ne ndryshim nga martiret qe hedhin bomba mbi femijet.  E vetmja gje qe i le mangut Sharoni, Milloshevicit jane perdhunimet, por edhe aty e kompenson duke bombarduar kampe refugjatesh apo banesa civilesh.

Ata qe dhuruan organet e te birit jane njerez qe e kuptojne shume me mire se ty se cfare do te thote ta pushtosh, vrasesh, shpronesosh apo poshtrosh nje komb por fatkeqesisht nuk jane te gjithe njelloj....sa per keqardhjen per ate barbarin qe ka shpetuar mos u merzit mbaje veten se jo me larg se dje nje buldozer i kombit martir e varrosi te gjalle nje nene ne shtepi dhe bashke me te varrosi edhe nje te palindur....barbar

Ate teorine barazimit shko dhe tregojua atyre qe te civilizuarit e Kurdhes Elastike i bene kombit martir...jo ne kohen e kryqezatave por rreth 60 vjet me pare...jo ne tokat e barbareve por ne zemren e Kurdhes.

Here tjeter mos na hajde me receta te gatshme.

----------


## Seminarist

Une e kam te qarte qe per ju eshte ceshtje Xhihadi, Palestina, keshtu qe nuk pres mirekuptim.

Po nuk kemi degjuar ndonje palestinez me dashuri te tille si izraelitet?

Krishterimi, ketu e ka suksesin, se transformoi nje kontinent kombesh barbare, ne paraprijesa te botes se lire. Pasi ne Krishterim ka vend per te miren, barazine, jo sikurse ne Islamin, qe eshte nje sistem diktatorial-fetar (me ndonje vlere te mire, patjeter).

Po spatstrime etnike u jane israeliteve diten qe i larguan nga ato vende. Izraeli ka te drejten e vet te jetoje ne ate vend, edhe i ka dhene shume te drejta bashkejetese edhe palestinezeve. Por ata nuk kane se si te bashkejetojne barazisht me njerez te qyteteruar!

Ju vazhdoni me detaje gazetareske apologjish palestineze qe neper keto tema vetem islamiket i dine me hollesi (duke treguar keshtu interesin Xhihadesk ne te, se po te kish qene Palestina jo muslimane.....lere...)

shendet Orku!

----------

